# Great Dane attack: Horrible evening but SO fortunate



## MommaBoss

Boss saved us today from a Great Dane attack. It all started with unseasonably warm weather, a beautiful day, and a walk around the neighborhood with my three year old and Boss (on leash of course). We had just crossed the street from our house and were walking past our next door neighbor's home when one of their Great Danes came charging across their yard, across the street like greased lightening, and was barreling straight for my three year old who was several feet ahead of me. Boss, on his leash pulled hard to get between my son and that Great Dane. I had to make a conscious choice to let go of the leash and allow Boss to save my son but take a mauling in the process. It was the most horrible thing ever. Boss did save us. And he took a terrible mauling, although fortunately he did not require any stitches. His right rear leg looks like ground meat along the inside, very close to his joint. The emergency vet told me that if that wound in just a slightly different area on his leg that we would be making some difficult decisions tonight.

At the time of the attack, there were some neighborhood boys outside playing and one yelled 'Call the police' before the dog even got across the street. This is not the first time that dog has attacked another dog, or child, in the neighborhood. The unusual thing about today was that the dog is normally not loose in their front yard while the owners are away. 

Fortunately and unbeknownst to me at the time, one of the boys went into the owners home and got the dog's 'shock gun.' He told me later that he shocked the dog six times before it got off of Boss. I could not bear to even watch as Boss was being attacked. I was on the phone with 911 and begging for them to send someone fast, while trying to keep my son at bay. It seemed to me like in a blink of an eye after an eternity of my Boss being mauled, all of a sudden the Great Dane was sitting back up on his porch. (I didn't realize the child had the shocking device)

The most surprising thing of all, besides the fact that Boss was still able to walk, was that Boss had crossed the street to the Great Dane's property and was standing on the corner of the property watching the Great Dane and waiting for me to safely cross the street with my son in order to get back home. It was as though Boss had positioned himself in between the Great Dane and us and was letting me know that he was prepared to go through the same thing if that dog came charging again. I just cannot believe what a debt I owe my wonderful companion. He stood there so firmly that after crossing the street, I had to take his leash and tell him to 'come' as we proceeded to walk in the direction of home.

Once I safely got back inside, the dispatcher assured me that animal control would be there momentarily. The owner of the Great Dane admitted to animal control that this was not the first time the dog had 'incidents,' and agreed to either find another home for the dog or put him down. Last year the same dog attacked another neighbor's puppy who was walking in the street and when the neighbor reached in to pull his puppy away, the dog bit the guy's hand and he had to have hand surgery as a result. This neighbor never filed any king of report to my knowledge, but if he had then tonight the owner would not have had any say in whether animal control could take the dog or not. She chose to keep the dog until tomorrow or when she could make some other arrangements for him. My big problem is that re-homing him is really not a solution. My other concern is that they have another Great Dane, a young female as opposed to this male, who is not being socialized either and I now am afraid that that one too will turn vicious, territorial or whatever you want to call the issue. The dog that did the attacking was nice up until he was about a year or a year and a half, and then he began to show signs of aggression. It has been escalating for the last year until this completely unprovoked event happened tonight.

Oh, and as for the dog being outside, unrestrained, on its front porch: the owner said that it can open the front door and let himself out if they do not keep the door deadbolted. They have three children uder the age of 14 and one of them left the door unlocked.

I am now afraid to leave the house until I know this dog is out of our neighborhood! Does anyone know the tendancies of the Great Dane breed as far as aggression? I heard one thing from animal control and a different story from the vet's assistant.


----------



## x0emiroxy0x

I have never heard of a Great Dane attack before..all the ones I have known were sweet couch potatoes. But any dog not socialized can be bad..this is obviously not fear aggression...It is aggression at its worst. This dog needs to be put down or rehomed somewhere in the country with a responsible owner.

Thank god your boy was there and protected you! He deserves a bunch of huge bones and a homemade meal!


----------



## Falkosmom

So sorry for what happened to you. I would not feel safe with that dog in the neighborhood either.

I have owned two Great Danes and know a few others. All of them were sweet, loving non aggressive dogs with humans and other animals. Great Danes bred to the standard are not bred for aggression.


----------



## selzer

They are big, strong dogs. It is no fun to have a dog in a dog fight to be sure, it is physically draining, as well as emotionally hard. I am sorry this happened. I am surprised that the shock-devise worked for that, that is interesting. Glad the neighbor kids knew what to do. 

The dog is going to pay for his owner's incompetence. We do not hear of a lot of GDs causing problems. Whether that is because people understand that they have a big, powerful dog, and get it into training, or because naturally they are less likely to attack, I don't know. I would not want to have to pull one off of one of my dogs.


----------



## codmaster

Great Dog! 

Amazing that that your boy didn't need even one stitch after a fight with a Great Dane! They have huge mouths!

How is he now?


----------



## OriginalWacky

Oh Boss, what a good good boy you are! I'm so sorry you all had to go through this traumatic experience. I hope everybody recovers well. 

The Great Danes I've known have had a tendency to be huge softies, and couch potatoes more than anything else. I haven't met an aggressive one (though I've only met a few dozen Danes). I'm pretty sure the standard calls for a non-aggressive dog.


----------



## Rua

I was surprised when I read the title of this thread because I too had never heard of a Great Dane attacking anyone before. My aunt has always had Great Danes, several at a time, and they've been nothing but placid and docile. 

What you said earlier about the GDs not being socialized properly certainly brings home the importance of putting the effort into your dog to make sure they are socialized and trained, no matter what breed it is. Even though Great Danes aren't known to be aggressive dogs, it's such a dangerous combination to have a dog of that size with aggression issues due to owner ignorance.

I'm sorry you had to go through that. You must be so proud of your Boss. What an amazing, brave boy.


----------



## TaZoR

There was one that boarded in the kennel i worked at that was major aggressive. The family could not eat at their table because he would jump up and take their food, growling at corrections..when they put him in a different room he would destroy walls and doors and eventually get out anyway. They said they sought help from trainers and all kinds of different venues. Eventually they had to put him to sleep.

I imagine they didnt take enough steps to correct him before he outweighed everyone in the house, but I know they CAN be aggressive. Maybe he had a physical cause that was undiagnosed. He was young, under 2, and it was such a hard decision for the family but they had kids which obviously came first. 

I was not comfortable with being in a cage with this dog either. I have a "i dont take no sh#t from no one!" tone and attitude, (i had too) and this dog would bully and growl at me too.

Oh well, it was a good outcome, but I think that owner has sone serious decisions to make due to the size and disposition of their dog.


----------



## llombardo

I am sorry for what happened to you, I'm happy that it wasn't as serious as it could have been, and I'm shocked to hear of this kind of aggression in a Great Dane...I guess it doesn't matter the breed if they aren't brought up the right way. Give your dog lots of hugs and kisses, because he is the hero of the day


----------



## JakodaCD OA

Boss is definately a hero

I agree stupid owners and now the dog will pay I'd get some pepper spray and carry it with you from now on.

Glad Boss will be ok, glad you are all ok, very very scarey when something like this happens


----------



## NancyJ

Wow. Great for your dog and the boys in the neighborhood. I would be sure they pay your bills and continue to press with animal control. There is no excuse for this!


----------



## Magnolia

I'm so glad you're ok, but like the others, I'm shocked. They call Great Dane's gentle giants for a reason. My GSD torments my GD and she lays there and tolerates it. I wonder if this dog is a mix of some sort or just unstable. Either way, it's very sad, but I'm glad it won't continue to be a problem for you.


----------



## MommaBoss

Boss seems to be doing very well this morning, just hating his e-collar! He ate a good breaksfast and is walking fine. His wound on his leg looks raw but not swollen or infected. 

All of the comments about Great Danes make me feel better about giving the younger one they have a chance...but also have me wondering what would have happened if the neighbor boy had not gotten the stun gun so quickly. Obviously the older one is huge with a huge mouth to go with; he could have done so much worse. 

Maybe the GD didn't want to kill Boss, but he still drew blood. My neighbor, who is my friend and a 'good person' left my driveway last night crying and saying 'He's a good dog.' I sort of felt like it's my fault she is in this horrible position. But this is *not* the first time, not even the second or third time...how does a 'good person' let it go to the fourth, fifth or sixth-plus time? The neighbors are all scared of him. Knowing this and the danger he posed to the rest of us, she had been doing a good job of keeping him in their small backyard with a six foot privacy fence, but how fair is that to the dog? And heaven help the kid or stranger who rang their doorbell not knowing the kind of dog behind the door! I have to conclude that 'nice people' can be ignorant and suffer from a healthy dose of denial...or perhaps cannot accept accountability for their lazy/irresponsible lack of training.


----------



## bocron

Not that unusual around here. I have run across my share of very aggressive GDs. Years ago when I worked as a vet assistant, we kept one in boarding that was very aggressive. (we only kept the dog this once, the husband had died unexpectedly and the dog was not to be trusted in the house with all the visitors). Anyway, every time I had to mess with the dog, the vet who owned the place would come with me to the back and would have his pistol out and ready. He informed the owners at the get go that this was the only way he would consider boarding the dog and that if the dog made even the slightest move he would take care of it. The woman's father called us later that day and told us to go ahead and shoot the dog since it was a menace and he would tell his daughter that we had no choice. The vet wouldn't do that of course, he told him that was not legal or ethical and we would have to continue boarding as agreed. 
The lady did end up having us put the dog to sleep about 6 months later as it had bitten her daughter and also a neighbor by then. 
I have been around quite a few with aggressive tendencies so I am always very careful when working with one and never while alone.


----------



## LaneyB

Our neighbor's GD was aggressive. She liked to chase bike riders. He told me if I was riding my bike and she ran after me to stop riding immediately, and tell her in a firm voice to go home. I was riding one day, and she came running out at me. I pretty much froze. I usually don't have much fear of dogs, but boy was she intimidating. Some other neighbors were outside and came running and yelling at her, and she did go home. After that I never rode in that direction again.

Sorry to hear about your dog. That would be so upsetting, I can't even imagine.


----------



## wyominggrandma

I am so glad that Boss is sore and not hurt bad, but OMG what if that dog had gotten to your child?? He took on the dog to protect you and your son. What a wonderful dog
Working as a vettech for so many years, we have seen our share of aggressive Danes. The problem with the "he is such a good boy" is they are so used to telling people that who have been bitten ,that they believe it themselves and live in their little fantasy world..... Hopefully the owner will euthanize the dog, but I bet she will give it away to some unsuspecting person. Would be interesting to watch the local Craigs list and see if a "free GD, needs room to run" shows up.


----------



## GregK

jocoyn said:


> Wow. Great for your dog and the boys in the neighborhood. I would be sure they pay your bills and continue to press with animal control. There is no excuse for this!


Ditto this!


These people have no businees owning dogs whatsoever!! They're a menace to the neighborhood.  


I had a dane that had some dog agression issues. That's why I got her. She didn't get away with any of that crap here. She got along with all my other dogs but one. She was *GREAT* with people!!!

And she sure as heck wouldn't take my food off my plate at the dinner table!


----------



## sashadog

What a terrible thing to have to go through! These amazing dogs never fail to amaze me  He truly did save your son! Personally, all but two of the many GD's I've known have been at least DA and a few have had issues with humans. Not to the extreme is sounds like this guy is but you wouldn't push them. The sweet one truly are gentle giants but they are also the ones that came from great breeders and have very responsible owners. 

I hope Boss recovers quickly and without complications!! Also, don't beat yourself up over your neighbor being in this position. She is solely responsible for everyone and every dog that has been hurt by her dog. You are hopefully saving many people future injury and fear by pursuing this.


----------



## GregK

And for your next walk:

Counter Assault Bear Deterrent Spray - 230g at REI.com

Counter Assault Bear Deterrent Spray Holster - 230g at REI.com

:thumbup:


----------



## Gretchen

I hope your family and Boss are recovering mentally and physically from this incident. All of the Great Danes I have met have been very mellow and well behaved. As a child two friends had them. I did not know they could get so aggressive. I'll be a little more cautious if we see them on the street near us.


----------



## MommaBoss

Boss and his wounds are doing okay today, not swelling, etc. But he is pacing around like crazy and won't touch his brand new bone which is very unusual. Also, he keeps whining at the back door, I let him out, but then he whines to come right back in.

Another upsetting this was the reaction my neighbor had this morning. She first called and apologized but then would not stop trying to explain how her dog was really not going after my child but 'was only going after Boss.' I had to exercise extreme control to keep from exploding at that point. Keep in mind that she was not even home at the time of the attack and no one in her family saw it. Why does it really even matter whether her dog is 'people-aggressive' or 'dog-aggressive?' I know for a fact that Boss reacted in a fraction of a second to lunge in front of my son even before anyone noticed the dog charging us. Boss practically jerked my arm off to get in front of my son. The boys playing foot ball noticed everything as the dog came across the street, so it did look to them like the GD was going after Boss. 

However, my neighbor then sent an email to me that her dog is a good dog and she owes it to him to exhaust all possibilities of placing him before putting him down....how long is that going to take? Will they leave the house again and forget to lock their door like last night? Meanwhile, I'm afraid to walk to the end of my driveway to get the mail, walk my dog in the neighborhood, or let my son play outside. I would like to suggest to her that she board the dog until she finds a suitable environment for him (although I can't imagine any environment that wouldn't put someone at risk eventually)....

Any suggestions? I do not want to be a prisoner now in my own home but I also don't want to escalate things....she wants me to just hope for the best until she finds another home for him....REALLY??? How do seemingly well educated, nice neighbors turn such a blind eye to the safety of others? Is it denial or not wanting to be honest with themselves and realize that they have failed the dog by not training him properly early on? I really don't get it.


----------



## Jax08

what did AC say? 

It doesn't matter who the GD was going after. Last time, he bit someone who then needed surgery on his hand? Does not matter....he is aggressive and dangerous.

The dog probably is a "good" dog to them. He may only be aggressive to outsiders. But that does not mean he is a dog that is safe. And in fact, he is a dog large enough to kill.


----------



## asja

I am so sorry about what happened to you and Boss. I'm also surprised that Animal Control isn't doing anything. Has the dog never been reported before?


----------



## CeCe

They have failed that dog. Very sad. If they got an e-fence in addition to the regular fence then that may keep their dog contained. You could ask them if they will consider that but it sounds like they are irresponsible and for the safety of your son and dog you may have to press charges with AC if you see him loose again.


----------



## Jax08

I don't think an e-fence will contain a dog in an attack mode. Dogs in high prey drive will shoot right through those fences and then can't return to their yards because they are feeling the shock coming back through. They need to fence in the front yard and possibly muzzle the dog in case of someone accidentally leaving the door unlocked. 

There is a lot that goes into managing an aggressive dog. We've lived with it for years with Banshee (HA) and Sierra (DA). You don't get to make mistakes. That just isn't an option.


----------



## KZoppa

yikes!!! what a scary as heck situation all around!! I'm sorry you have to deal with all this. 

We had an aggressive great dane who lived down the hall from us in our first apartment. I reported him to the office staff when he bit me while i was checking my mail and his owner pulled the "he's friendly!" card out. I'm not normally afraid of dogs. This was back in 2005. He lunged, grabbed my arm and chomped down. We had put a pet deposit down and had our dog. I reported the incident to the office and because the dog had never been a problem with them when he was in there and he was "loved so much" they werent even going to make a note that he'd bitten anyone. A week later, we were told we needed to remove our dog from the property because they didnt have proof of our pet deposit....

The vast majority of dane's i've met though have been very sweet couch potato types who just want to lean on everyone.


----------



## MommaBoss

AC can said they will help. The officer told her point blank that the dog does not belong in the neighborhood...around other people or other dogs. She tried to explain to the officer that the dog was really not going after my son but my dog (as if that is an excuse!) and the officer pretty much told her that reasoning was absurd. He told her that IF she didn't re-home him or euthanize him, that he would file a nuisance dog claim against her, based on this incident and the history in the neighborhood and the Court, he could assure her, would eventually remove the dog. 

But we are in VA, where dogs 'get one free bite.' The neighbor, a very macho guy, who stuck his hand in the middle of the brawl to rescue his puppy and later had to have hand surgery did not file a report but, I think, it was on the condition that she keep the dog on a leash or in the back yard....and yes, we have a leash law here too. We are all very good neighbors to each other and I think he was just trying to be the nice guy who was giving this dog and family a big break. But because he did not report that incident then last night, she got to keep the dog with her as opposed to AC making the decision for her and euthanizing the poor dog, who I'm sure is the sweetest thing as he cuddles on the couch beside her in the evening. Her husband travels for his job, she is home with three children and has a full time job....not enough time or resources to do the right thing for this GD (or the other one she just got, imho). 

I know she means well. After the other neighbor got bitten, she hired a trainer to come to the house to teach her how to walk the dog. She took him out one afternoon to walk him and the GD took off after her own 6 year old on a bike and sent her flying into the air. She came down on her wrist and was in a cast, two surgeries and six months later seems to be doing ok....but the GD has not gotten another walk and No more training either. It's really a disgrace. The shock collar is her only advantage. Her good intentions and delusions however are going to be the tragic downfall of someone or someone's dog if she doesn't do something. I can't help but feel like I'm being cold, but it really disgusts me to hear, see or read about her tears when she could have/should have done things so differently.

I will not sit by and hope for the best any longer. I have already placed a call to the AC officer and want to ask him about whether he can lean on her to board the dog someplace until the decision is made about re-homing or euthanizing....I know they can't force her to do anything though until the Court says so. It just goes to show how important it is to report dogs like this to AC when they fight or when the owner is not keeping them under control and abiding by what the law requires.


----------



## Chance&Reno

I would also look into having the GD owners reimburse you for your vet bills. THEY did not take the proper precautions to keep the neighborhood safe from their dog so THEY should pay for the injuries to your dog. 

I have a feeling Boss is acting this way because he is uncomfortable and probably in pain. Also, because he knows there is danger near by. He will not rest until he is sure you and your family is safe. That's his job, to protect you and your family.

The excuses she gave are rediculous and she needs to made an example of. I'd talk to other neighbors and have a petition signed for THEM to move out of the neighborhood or the dog be ousted. That sounds harsh but what happens when the dog mauls someone else's child? They can't guarantee that the dog won't do that as they have NO control over him. It's a shame because the dog pays the ultimate price for the owner's stupidity. It breaks my heart but you have a child to think about and it's not fair that YOU are a prisoner in your house because of this. Imagine how Boss feels?


----------



## codmaster

With all the comments about surprise at the aggressivness of a GD - I am surprised. The GD was developed to be a guard dog!

They should not be a couch potato. Of course that would never excuse the aggression noted by the OP! That would be a terrible thing in any breed!

The best personal dog that I ever saw was a GD! The personal dog of the cop/K9 trainer and head ScH instructor of the ScH club I used to belong to.

A beautiful dog - absolutely a great protection dog and yet at the same time a wonderful friendly dog that you would never suspect what a great ferocious protection dog that he could be.


----------



## codmaster

MommaBoss said:


> Boss and his wounds are doing okay today, not swelling, etc. But he is pacing around like crazy and won't touch his brand new bone which is very unusual. Also, he keeps whining at the back door, I let him out, but then he whines to come right back in.
> 
> Another upsetting this was the reaction my neighbor had this morning. She first called and apologized but then would not stop trying to explain how her dog was really not going after my child but 'was only going after Boss.' I had to exercise extreme control to keep from exploding at that point. Keep in mind that she was not even home at the time of the attack and no one in her family saw it. Why does it really even matter whether her dog is 'people-aggressive' or 'dog-aggressive?' I know for a fact that Boss reacted in a fraction of a second to lunge in front of my son even before anyone noticed the dog charging us. Boss practically jerked my arm off to get in front of my son. The boys playing foot ball noticed everything as the dog came across the street, so it did look to them like the GD was going after Boss.
> 
> However, my neighbor then sent an email to me that her dog is a good dog and she owes it to him to exhaust all possibilities of placing him before putting him down....how long is that going to take? Will they leave the house again and forget to lock their door like last night? Meanwhile, I'm afraid to walk to the end of my driveway to get the mail, walk my dog in the neighborhood, or let my son play outside. I would like to suggest to her that she board the dog until she finds a suitable environment for him (although I can't imagine any environment that wouldn't put someone at risk eventually)....
> 
> Any suggestions? I do not want to be a prisoner now in my own home but I also don't want to escalate things....she wants me to just hope for the best until she finds another home for him....REALLY??? How do seemingly well educated, nice neighbors turn such a blind eye to the safety of others? Is it denial or not wanting to be honest with themselves and realize that they have failed the dog by not training him properly early on? I really don't get it.


If you want to walk in your neighborhood - I suggest that you bring something with you. 

Mace/bear spray or similar thing and/or a 4-5' heavy stick as it is amazing what a whack or two on the head will do to discourage even a big very aggressive dog!


----------



## Mary Jane

I am very glad that Animal Control will make it clear to your neighbor that she is not controlling her dog and, as a result, he is a danger to the community. Imagine repeating your terrible experience with a mother and child with no Boss to protect them.

Mary Jane


----------



## Scarlettsmom

The MOST vicious dog in our obedience class was a Great Dane. I watched in horror from behind a fence as it tore into a Sheltie that was walking past it. The dog was VERY dog aggressive. I threw a folding chair over the fence so the Sheltie owner could beat the GD hard enough to get it to let go. The sheltie belonged to the obedience teacher too. That dog was mighty scary to see in action. Needless to say, he had to be fully muzzled to even attend class anymore. ALL of the dogs seemed very anxious around him...most of the people were too.

I still see that dog at the lake and the woman lets him OFF LEASH. I refuse to take Scarlett to the lake during the week anymore for fear of running into the dog.

I never imagined that GD's could be so aggressive, but that showed me that ANY dog can be aggressive. We just tend to associate aggressive behaviour with certain breeds...you know, chihuahua's, poodles, etc ;-)


----------



## MustLoveGSDs

codmaster said:


> With all the comments about surprise at the aggressivness of a GD - I am surprised. The GD was developed to be a guard dog!
> 
> They should not be a couch potato. Of course that would never excuse the aggression noted by the OP! That would be a terrible thing in any breed!
> 
> The best personal dog that I ever saw was a GD! The personal dog of the cop/K9 trainer and head ScH instructor of the ScH club I used to belong to.
> 
> A beautiful dog - absolutely a great protection dog and yet at the same time a wonderful friendly dog that you would never suspect what a great ferocious protection dog that he could be.



Thank you! I take it most people have never really encountered a GD bred truer to standard. They are a mastiff type breed. A historic property guardian and hunter. They are supposed to be protective to a degree.

OP I am so sorry you had to go through this.


----------



## asja

MommaBoss said:


> AC can said they will help. The officer told her point blank that the dog does not belong in the neighborhood...around other people or other dogs. She tried to explain to the officer that the dog was really not going after my son but my dog (as if that is an excuse!) and the officer pretty much told her that reasoning was absurd. He told her that IF she didn't re-home him or euthanize him, that he would file a nuisance dog claim against her, based on this incident and the history in the neighborhood and the Court, he could assure her, would eventually remove the dog.
> 
> *But we are in VA, where dogs 'get one free bite.' *


Not true! After one bite, a dog can be labeled "Dangerous" and that means the owner is forced to follow the rules to keep a dangerous dog, or have the dog euthanized. The VA Dangerous Dog laws are very strict and hard to follow that they are impractical for all but the most devoted owners and the dog will be a prisoner until he dies. It is an extreme hassle for the owner and not much of a life for the dog.


----------



## MommaBoss

Wow, well I found the law: § 3.2-6540, and that changes everything...she does not get to decide this will be handled after all. Maybe that was what the AC officer was talking about, but called it a nuisance dog claim instead of a dangerous dog claim.


----------



## qbchottu

I agree with codmaster and MustLoveGSDs. The Great Danes in the US have been bred so that they have deviated very far from their original breed standard. They are working dogs and the German version of a mastiff guarding dog. Their purpose was to hunt boars and to independently guard large estate homes from burglars. If not managed correctly and if bred improperly, I can see how they can become real threats very quickly as they mature and grow. 

I would continue to reach out to Animal Control. I realize that you want to keep the peace, but this woman is not being reasonable and acknowledging the plain facts. Her judgment is clouded by her affection for the dog, which is totally understandable, but extremely negligent. Lay down the terms very plainly to her. It would be great if you could get the support of other neighbors as well. Maybe write her a letter so you can clearly get your point across and maybe have other people sign it as well to show that the entire neighborhood agrees about this issue. She needs to have this dog fenced in, on leash and muzzled when he is outside. Anything less than that is like playing around with a loaded gun that you can't control. From what you described, it doesn't sound like she is willing or able to take these precautionary measures so it is up to you to keep at this issue. Otherwise she will sweep it under the rug like the last attack and who knows how bad the next one will be...

I am so sorry that this had to happen. My heart broke as I read your story. :hugs: Sending you best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Syaoransbear

codmaster said:


> With all the comments about surprise at the aggressivness of a GD - I am surprised. The GD was developed to be a guard dog!
> 
> They should not be a couch potato. Of course that would never excuse the aggression noted by the OP! That would be a terrible thing in any breed!
> 
> The best personal dog that I ever saw was a GD! The personal dog of the cop/K9 trainer and head ScH instructor of the ScH club I used to belong to.
> 
> A beautiful dog - absolutely a great protection dog and yet at the same time a wonderful friendly dog that you would never suspect what a great ferocious protection dog that he could be.


I'm surprised too. About half the great danes I know are dog aggressive, and the other half are just completely goofy. I'm more weary of them at dog parks than I am of other breeds with dog aggression as part of the breed standard.


----------



## vicky2200

I don't think it is a problem with the breed but a problem with ownership. Powerful dog + stupid owner = Disaster. It doesn't matter which breed. That being said: I'm glad it all worked out for you. I don't believe in euthanizing due to aggression (I never have and never will agree with this.) However, I do agree that this individuals should not have dogs (big or little,) at least not until their children are more responsible. They need to find a rescue that can take this dog and work with him or find him a nice home with a lot of farm land and a big fenced in yard. ( With owners who can figure out how to keep him in. It sucks. I have a dog who can figure out how to open some doors. You work around it.)

I hate to have to say this, but apparently nobody else will---- What in the world was your three year old child doing up ahead of you? A child that young should be at your side holding your hand. Generally, I don't tell people how to parent but this is an example of why it is so important to be vigilant!


----------



## MommaBoss




----------



## OriginalWacky

vicky2200 said:


> I hate to have to say this, but apparently nobody else will---- What in the world was your three year old child doing up ahead of you? A child that young should be at your side holding your hand. Generally, I don't tell people how to parent but this is an example of why it is so important to be vigilant!


What? I don't know exactly where she lives, or what it's like, but if she lives in a neighborhood where people know each other, and there isn't fast traffic going through, why wouldn't you let your child have some freedom? I could see if she were walking through Central Park that there might be an issue, but there are plenty of times when it's perfectly safe to allow your child some room to roam.


----------



## vicky2200

Because anything could happen, like a dog coming out of nowhere and charging the child.


----------



## codmaster

vicky2200 said:


> ...............
> I hate to have to say this, but apparently nobody else will---- What in the world was your three year old child doing up ahead of you? A child that young should be at your side holding your hand. Generally,* I don't tell people how to parent* but this is an example of why it is so important to be vigilant!


*Nice to know that you don't tell people how to parent!* Would love to see/meet all of your kids!

You must live in a really tough environment if you can't let your 3yo even a few feet ahead of you on a walk. How do you feel about a child harness and a leash?

Just for everyone's information on how to parent - exactly how far ahead of you would you let your kid get out on a walk? Oh yea, they just have to stay in a close heeling position with a hand hold on them?

What would you do with my neighbor who used to have four kids - have to take them for a walk in two shifts I would guess, right. She only had the normal two hands, naturally.


----------



## chelle

The child was only several feet away... Heck, that's pretty good for a three year old. I understand needing to protect, but also understand letting a child be a child. But, I digress...

Sorry for that rotten experience! Thank Goodness it ended better than it could've. 

I don't understand owners like this. 

I've not spent any time around Danes, other than one at the last Obed class we went thru. For the first several sessions, he sat next to us and it was fine, unless Bailey got too close and Bailey got a growl out of the Dane. (Both dogs intact.) Then the owner moved across the room. I was thankful she did that.


----------



## vicky2200

Apparently you read my statement about not telling people how to parent wrong. I said that *Generally I don't. *And then I went on to explain why I felt it was necessary in this case: *because this is a great example of what could happen.*

Anyway, I will change my statement if the fact that I want you to hold a child's hand is offensive to you. Your child should be at your side and if your child doesn't follow that rule you should hold their hand. In the case of four children, I wouldn't go on a walk with them at such a young age with a dog and without another adult. It's better safe than sorry.


----------



## Betty

MommaBoss said:


> Fortunately and unbeknownst to me at the time, one of the boys went into the owners home and got the dog's 'shock gun.' He told me later that he shocked the dog six times before it got off of Boss. I could not bear to even watch as Boss was being attacked. I was on the phone with 911 and begging for them to send someone fast, while trying to keep my son at bay. It seemed to me like in a blink of an eye after an eternity of my Boss being mauled, all of a sudden the Great Dane was sitting back up on his porch. (I didn't realize the child had the shocking device)
> .


First of all I'm happy that Boss isn't hurt worse and that you and your son are unhurt.

I'm having a hard time wrapping my mind around this. The owners were not home and some other neighborhood child went into their house got some kind of shocking device and shocked the dog with it?


----------



## chelle

vicky2200 said:


> Apparently you read my statement about not telling people how to parent wrong. I said that *Generally I don't. *And then I went on to explain why I felt it was necessary in this case: *because this is a great example of what could happen.*
> 
> Anyway, I will change my statement if the fact that I want you to hold a child's hand is offensive to you. Your child should be at your side and if your child doesn't follow that rule you should hold their hand. In the case of four children, I wouldn't go on a walk with them at such a young age with a dog and without another adult. It's better safe than sorry.


Hindsight is truly 20/20. And whoa, holding a child's hand offensive? Of course not! I love to hold little babies' hands. Sadly, our babies can be on our hip and bad things can happen. Just the nature of the world, unfortunately. I used to think the "child leashes" were kinda crazy, but if I had a little one again, I might use one. 

Didn't intend to offend you, but apparently I did anyway.


----------



## vicky2200

Not at all. My statement wasn't aimed towards you, it was to codmaster. I'm not really offended by their opinion either I was just trying to get my point across.


----------



## chelle

vicky2200 said:


> Not at all. My statement wasn't aimed towards you, it was to codmaster. I'm not really offended by their opinion either I was just trying to get my point across.


Oh, oh, ok, gotcha... I hadn't paged back far enough, sorry. Codmaster... well.. He sorta marches to his own drummer. :laugh: Drummer might be twelve miles across the field, though. :rofl:


----------



## codmaster

vicky2200 said:


> Apparently you read my statement about not telling people how to parent wrong. I said that *Generally I don't. *And then I went on to explain why I felt it was necessary in this case: *because this is a great example of what could happen. Seriously??????? Are you trying to BLAME the parent for a stray dog attacking them?*
> 
> Anyway, I will change my statement *if the fact that I want you to hold a child's hand is offensive to you*. Your child should be at your side and if your child doesn't follow that rule you should hold their hand. In the case of four children, I wouldn't go on a walk with them at such a young age with a dog and without another adult. It's better safe than sorry.


*Where did I ever say that holding a kid's hand is offensive? Maybe it might be to you for some unknown reason, perhaps? *

That is an assumption on your part (and a very poor one!) and I hope you know what happens when one makes assumptions,heh?

So are you telling parents with more than two kids that they should not take them for a walk ever unless there is at least one parent (adult?) hand for each child? How about when the oldest kid turns, say 13 yo, - can they go without holding their mom/dad/adult hand? or how old?

Maybe it would be better for you to keep your child(ren) in their own house and not let them go walking in such a world?

As I said before, maybe you live in a very dangerous environment since of course there are probably environments in this world that I too would not go for a walk with a 3yo either. At least not without at least 2 other adults.

How old would your four kids have to be before *you* would take them for a walk? Surely at some age they would be old enough to be able to go for a walk? I am sure they would never walk to school however, would they? By themselves?


----------



## LARHAGE

I have to admit I despise Great Danes, I was once baby sitting 3 little girls and they were playing in their front yard which was completely fenced in, all of a sudden their neighbors 3 Great Danes were let out of their house and they saw the kids skating on the driveway, they hopped their fence like it was nothing and one grabbed the littlest girl by her sweater and started shaking her, I remember screaming at the kids to run in the house and I grabbed a hoe and was beating that dog till it let go, than the 3 of them ran after their little family pet, a little Cocker-poo and they literally tore him to pieces. Than a few years ago at Petsmart a Great Dane broke loose and grabbed my baby JRT in his mouth and started shaking him, the idiot owners just stood there, I grabbed that dog and like a bulldogger I grabbed his jaws and was trying to pry them open, I didn't care if I broke its effing jaws, it wouldn't let go so I gauged his eye, finally the pig let go and I saved my puppy, so yeah, I'm no fan of that breed and am not surprised at aggression from them.


----------



## lorihd

oh my, glad you and your little boy are ok, and what a great boy boss is! I just posted last week about my encounter at a park (with park rangers there), a great dane attacked a golden retriever. _It got ugly in a second, lots of crying on the goldens part. pepper spray sounds like good advice, and your neighbor is in total denial. Remember you and your family come first, dont feel like you owe her anything, the dog needs to go, period! cant imagin the terrible feeling of being a prisoner in your own house, your son should be able to play at large anywhere without the worry of being attacked. good luck to you, and let us know how it works out for you. dont forget to give her the vet bills_


----------



## Snickelfritz

I can understand how you must feel with this woman being your "friend" and friendly with everyone else on the block.

But it's time to make her see that her dog is dangerous. 

I can't imagine what you are thinking, of having to go this route, it is so sad and so unfortunate that her dog got out of the house, and attacked your dog. With your 3 year old "in the way". 

Not cool. She needs to do the right thing by her neighbors and "friends" of the neighborhood, and get rid of this dog. Right away.

I wouldn't want to be in your situation, and I'm so very sad that you have to go through this.

What a good puppy Boss is. :hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## GregK

Why all the Great Dane hate? They can be wonderful dogs. People need to control their dogs of any breed...especially the largre and powerful ones!


----------



## LifeofRiley

MommaBoss said:


> I know she means well. After the other neighbor got bitten, she hired a trainer to come to the house to teach her how to walk the dog. She took him out one afternoon to walk him and the GD took off after her own 6 year old on a bike and sent her flying into the air. She came down on her wrist and was in a cast, two surgeries and six months later seems to be doing ok....


I may be in the minority here, but I actually feel bad for your neighbor in this situation too. Sounds like she is in over her head with this dog. But, with that said, she has gone to greater lengths than most of your "average joe owners" would by getting a trainer after the first incident. I imagine she may have stopped training during her recovery from two surgeries because she knew she would not be able to control the dog on walks until she was fully recovered.

I don't know, but maybe try to understand what her plans are for future training and/or containment. Perhaps, since you are next door neighbors, you could set up some sort of system where there is a visual indicator that the doors are locked, etc... 

Of course, all of this is moot if she does not plan on really doing any additional training/work with the dog.

In the end, if it were me, I certainly wouldn't want to feel that I was pressuring my neighbor to put down her dog if I didn't fully understand what she has tried in the past and what she plans on doing in the future.

And, yes, I said "put down" because the chances of her being able to quickly rehome the dog are VERY slim!


----------



## MommaBoss

I don't mind being given parenting advice because I appreciate some of the wisdom that others *may* have to offer. However, I will respectfully not take the advice of Vicky. My 3 year old (who will turn four in July) also rides a little bike with training wheels, and I do not hold his hand during that activity either. He is learning to play lacrosse, and I do not hold his hand during that activity...makes it sorta hard to catch and scoop the ball.

He will also be playing t-ball soon, and I do not plan to hold his hand while running to first, second, or third base, but now after considering this advice I have decided to hold his hand each time he runs to home plate and scores another point for his team! Who knows, I may start a fun trend...

Seriously, we are in a suburban area, were on a sidewalk and large grassy area where we have walked hundreds of times before, and we know each and every one of our neighbors. He was not far enough away from me that I was unable to pick him up quickly. My holding his hand or having him a few feet away would not have made a bit of difference if the GD wanted to charge at either of us and if Boss had not intervened. The GD could have taken me down quite easily as well...I do feel sad for the moms and their children who can't walk anywhere without holding hands one hundred percent of the time.


----------



## GregK

Sorry if i missed this but why was the dane loose in the first place?


----------



## MommaBoss

The dog being outside on the front porch while the owners were away was a fluke. The owners left to go out to dinner and the last one out of the house (a thirteen year old boy I think) did not lock the front door. Apparently, I learned last night from the owner that the dog has learned to open their front door and can let himself out if they do not deadbolt it. They keep the shock collar on him at all times because they really can't control him, even in the house is my suspicion. Anyway, they left for dinner and their dog came out of the house and was sitting on the front porch. I'm really not sure if he had just come out onto the porch or if he had been there for any length of time. As for the neighborhood boy going into the house for the gun that controls the shock collar, still thanking God for his quick reaction and good thinking, he is one of the friends of the thirteen year old who lives with the GD and knows him fairly well. The GD is nice to the kids in the neighborhood who are friends with the owner's kids but not with any other kids. I understand that some of the children who have gone into the home have been pushed down or treated aggressively (mouthed or 'soft bites' with no broken skin). So, this boy was familiar with the house and where they keep the stun gun and what it looks like....I would have had no earthly idea!


----------



## MustLoveGSDs

GregK said:


> Why all the Great Dane hate? They can be wonderful dogs. People need to control their dogs of any breed...especially the largre and powerful ones!


I only read one post in this thread that remarked about blatant hate for Great Danes. I personally love the breed! People just need to stop fooling themselves though that a Great Dane is a Golden Retriever in a giant suit. 

For example, I loooove me some pit bulls but I will also be the first to explain to someone about the terrier fight style and their huge propensity for dog aggression. I will explain that they are not dog park dogs and frankly should not be allowed at off-leash parks! So, like when it comes to the Danes..... I'm not being discriminatory, I'm just being real about breed tendencies, history, and genetics.


----------



## Betty

So the great dane was getting shocked by an e collar by a kid while attacking your dog?

If I'm reading that right everyone involved was very lucky this turned out as well as it did. 

And it makes me wonder what is going on that a neighborhood kid knew where the remote was and knew how to use it.


----------



## MommaBoss

Betty, Yes, there you have it. This boy also called the owner, or her son, on their cell phone/s after the incident and put the dog back in the house. The owner came home just about the time the AC officer showed up. I was inside with Boss checking him over when the AC came down my driveway along with the owner and this boy, still holding the e-collar, or 'stun gun,' as I've been calling it. He told me that he had to shock the GD at least six times before it would get off of Boss. He knew how to use it and got it very quickly considering the whole attack probably only lasted about 2 or 3 minutes. I think it's why Boss didn't need stitches and only has one pretty nasty place on his leg. I think the GD was getting a series of shocks that may have kept him from biting Boss at least as ferociously as he could have and eventually he gave up and returned to the porch. 

For those who use E collars...can you adjust the level from the gun or do you have to adjust the collar? I am just wondering if the boy ramped it up after trying four or five times to no avail? 

The reason I believe the boy knew how to react so quickly is because I think the family has to use it in the house a lot to maintain any control over things. Also, I think it's interesting that just before the GD got to Boss, the boy yelled 'Call the police.' It's as though he already knew that the GD is vicious or someone would get hurt.


----------



## codmaster

MommaBoss said:


> Betty, Yes, there you have it. This boy also called the owner, or her son, on their cell phone/s after the incident and put the dog back in the house. The owner came home just about the time the AC officer showed up. I was inside with Boss checking him over when the AC came down my driveway along with the owner and this boy, still holding the e-collar, or 'stun gun,' as I've been calling it. He told me that he had to shock the GD at least six times before it would get off of Boss. He knew how to use it and got it very quickly considering the whole attack probably only lasted about 2 or 3 minutes. I think it's why Boss didn't need stitches and only has one pretty nasty place on his leg. I think the GD was getting a series of shocks that may have kept him from biting Boss at least as ferociously as he could have and eventually he gave up and returned to the porch.
> 
> For those who use E collars...can you adjust the level from the gun or do you have to adjust the collar? I am just wondering if the boy ramped it up after trying four or five times to no avail?
> 
> The reason I believe the boy knew how to react so quickly is because I think the family has to use it in the house a lot to maintain any control over things. Also, I think it's interesting that just before the GD got to Boss, the boy yelled 'Call the police.' It's as though he already knew that the GD is vicious or someone would get hurt.


Most ecollars are very easily adjusted as to power level from the control! Although I would probably just set it at a high level with a dog like that! 

Also sounds like they might use it incorrectly - i.e. for punishment rather than training!

if the kid had to use more than one stim, then it wasn't set high enough! Also most good collars have a Continuos mode where you click it and keep it on till the dog responds to the command and then and only then shut it off!


----------



## Chance&Reno

Make sure you write all this down while it's fresh in your mind. I know in Mass, you have 10 days to file an appeal and be heard by a judge if you are the owner of the aggressive dog. Most people do not file the appeal but the select few that do, will receive a summons in the mail for a court date that is roughly around 60 days from the date of the dangerous dog notice from AC. It usually takes the judge another 2 weeks to a month to hand down his decision on the appeal. In this state, the victim has the right to testify to the trauma they suffered from witnessing the incident or being part of the incident. Which means you will receive a notice of the court date as well. It doesn't really matter what jurisdiction you are in, it seems to be the norm throught the state, in my experience. So months could go by with just your memories. It's important to document, also.. video any instance you see the dog, period. That way if they fail to keep the city safe from their dog during the 10 day period or while they are waiting for appeal, you can show the court. 
If the laws in your state are anything like Massachusetts, this dog could be in the family's possession for another 3 months before final resolution.
I have been through several of these hearings, not personally, but professionally. It's heartbreaking for the victims and the owners. You wouldnt believe the stories that I've heard and the excuses as to why the dog was aggressive. One actually tried to play the Cesar Milan card. "Cesar says we should do this..." the judge actually asked the owner "is your name Cesar Milan???". People's excuses are just those.. excuses. The owners should be brought up on charges but that's just my opinion. 
Thankfully Boss was there to protect you and your son.


----------



## Betty

Yes on most collars not only do you adjust the intensity you can adjust the duration.

Please know that I am not minimizing the attack on your dog and the potential danger at that time to you and your son. With that being said I am really wondering if the e collar use may not be a big part of the Great Danes problem.

Electric being added to that situation you are very lucky that the situation did not go south fast, real fast and real bad.

I am really wondering how many people "shock" that dog and if anyone over there has the most basic idea of how to properly use an e collar. 

It makes me very uncomfortable that a neighborhood child not only thought of it, knew where the remote was and how to use it.


----------



## Konotashi

Good job, Boss! Wishing everyone a quick recovery, as I'm sure you also need some time to recuperate from that. 

Just read the original post and a few of the replies, but the only dog I have ever been bitten by (aside from when I was bitten pulling apart a dog fight) was by a Great Dane. 

He was a family friend's dog. I'd known him for three or four years. I was sitting on the couch petting him. He turned his head, then I turned to look at him, then he bit me in the face. I can hardly call it a bite though, because if he'd used any force to bite, I probably wouldn't have much of a face left, but I did have little tooth holes on my hairline and under my chin.


----------



## Jessiewessie99

I am very sorry for what happened to you and your dog.

I love Great Danes, my aunt had 2 that I grew up, they weren't dog aggressive they played very well with my previous dogs.(I don't remember where she got them.) I think it depends on the type of breeder you get them from or rescue/shelter. All the Great Danes I have met have been sweet and not dog aggressive. Like I said previously it all depends on where you get the dog, its training, background, etc.


----------



## NancyJ

I did want to say something about the neighbor whose dog is *only* dog agressive. 
Some examples of how this can still injure people. The first happened the other two are plausible.

We had an incident in our own neighborhood where a lady walks her dog and pushes her child in the stroller. The dog agressive dog that attacked her dog caused the baby to be dumped on the street. Now, her own dog is very timid.

What if you have an older person walking a little dog - the fall from the excitement coiuld break a human hip, which is often a slow miserable life ending event for an old person.

Person walking dog for "health" after heart attack-excitement-next heart attack.

Everything I read on the collar was that the dog was in full drive attack mode before the child ran in and got the controller. It is clear the dog would not have been properly trained but in that case the only use is to ramp it up high enough to shut down the dog. NOT proper use of the collar, but common use by the untrained.

---------

Our neighbors just put down a little JRT for charging and trying to attack folks. So what are they doing now but getting a Golden Retriever from some place in South Dakota sight unseen......who boy.....Just as there are spooky GSDs, there are now agressive Goldens. Dogs need to be trained. Sigh.


----------



## GatorDog

My high school math teacher had a GD that was euthanized for aggression this past year. He had seriously bitten two people and attacked another dog before he was put down. She used to bring him into the pet store that I worked at to try and work on his aggression, and it always resulted in him lunging at any passerby that he thought he could reach.

At that same pet store, a woman who calls herself a "breeder" used to bring in one of her males from a litter that she had bred for "show". The dog was a major fear biter. She raised him from puppyhood and had no explanation for his behavior. She had been bringing him into the store since he was 8 weeks old, and he reacted the same way every time. 

About two years before that, I worked at a vet. A GD used to board there, and she was so aggressive that she had to be walked with two people, attached to two separate rabies poles. It was awful. 

That said, I have also known about 5 other GD's that were extremely goofy and friendly. But I now know how dangerous they can be, and their size alone makes it that much more terrifying. I am much more cautious around them when I see them.

And to the poster who made the comment about your child walking ahead of you...Exactly when do you plan on letting your children live and learn on their own? Do they know how to ride a bicycle, or play sports, or visit a friend's house, or dress/bathe themselves? Because you can't stand their and hold their hand for all of that. You can't hold your kid's hand forever. Anything can happen to anyone at any time, and holding your child's hand for their entire life isn't going to teach them anything.


----------



## MommaBoss

Please excuse me while I vent...I am trying so hard to be level-minded and restrained in my direct contact with this neighbor, but....I received an email from her, after she called me on the phone and want to again plead her dog's case. I would not engage in any discussion and as nice as I could say it, asked her to please let's not discuss it because it was a really traumatic thing and I'm just not ready to talk about any of it right now. I did make it clear to her that I just don't feel safe living next door to the GD. I get the feeling she believes I am the one who is driving the bus as far as whether her dog stays or goes. 
Anyway, she says in the email that she is sure the dog was not going after my child (because one of the boys who was playing foot ball outside is sure of that the GD was going for Boss) and that *she would NEVER keep a dog that goes after people.* She goes on to say how the children in the family have been crying ever since Thursday night and that the GD is part of the family and she cannot put him down. Btw, I never suggested that she put him down, I have only asked her to get him off of her property because I do not want to live next to him. I totally get a dog being a part of your family and the emotions they are experiencing at the thought of losing him, but guess what? Boss is a member of my family and I feel the same way about him! I had no doubt in my mind from the moment I was aware of the GD charging and Boss jumping out there that he didn't have a fighting chance and would be a dead dog/family member in a matter of minutes. At the same time, I was afraid for every single human being around. I knew what happened to my neighbor when he tried to break up the fight between this GD and his puppy, and he is much bigger and stronger that me or any of the children who were out there that day. I was worried that one of the children may try to jump in to break it up like my neighbor did.
Okay, well I feel a bit better getting that out. I know that no matter what I say to her, she is just not going to get it. The AC officer has not called me back...I haven't been outside/down to the street since Thursday and neither has Boss. We stay inside or in the backyard. The only way I'll go on the street is if I'm in the car. And I won't walk Boss through the neighborhood until I know for sure that the GD is no longer living there. I could drive Boss to another neighborhood for walks, but I'm not even comfortable with that. I guess I'll order the Bear repellant today. Where I live, people just don't walk their dogs with Bear repellant, big sticks, bats, guns, etc. However, I really want to dress like Rambo for my next dog walk!


----------



## Chance&Reno

This WHOLE incident is HER family's fault (adults in the family). She can't accept responsibility for HER dog's actions, she will make excuses and play the "my kids have been crying since Thursday night" to play into your maternal feelings. SHE is at fault here, and I don't blame you for how you are handling this. SHE isn't worth your time or aggrivation.


----------



## KZoppa

Honestly, i'm of the opinion the dog needs to be put down instead of rehomed because he's already proved he will go until forcibly removed somehow. Thats not safe and i certainly dont blame you for being scared to go outside as long as that dog is around. There are just some dogs that cant be fixed.


----------



## shaner

Definitely get some dog or bear spray and carry it with you. It's the same thing as pepper spray, but in some areas it's illegal to carry pepper spray, so they label it bear/dog spray instead.


----------



## pyratemom

I read through the entire thread and I have to agree that this particular GD most likely needs to be put down. It will be very difficult to rehome a dog like this one and it really isn't fair to the people who would be the new family to not know what the history is. It sure doesn't seem like this lady would tell the new owners the truth. That being said, there are wonderful GDs out there that I have met. It's all in the training - it doesn't matter what breed a person has. Extensive socialization when a pup and then at least basic obedience is a must for a well behaved dog. The fact that she tried once then had surgery and never tried again to train her dog tells me that she won't ever train it and most likely won't train the other one either. Thank goodness you, your son, and Boss are all going to be okay. Boss gets a big thumbs up from me!


----------



## MommaBoss

OMGracious! I just had a very brief conversation with the neighborhood boy's father and learned I had completely misunderstood the whole Ecollar thing. The boy shot the GD six times with an AIR SOFT GUN before the GD would get off and go home! I wondered why the Ecollar would have a device that looked so much like a real gun, and that's why I was calling it a 'stun gun.' The GD didn't get shocked at all; he got shot! Also, the boy didn't go into the neighbor's home to get anything....he already had the air soft gun with him from playing with it before they began the football game. I am stunned...how terribly bad things could have gone. We are all very lucky. As another poster mentioned, this is how being 'just dog aggressive' can involve people real fast, and especially children as we have so many of them in the neighborhood.


----------



## MommaBoss

Oh, and one more thing. The dad told me that the boy consciously decided the best place to shoot the GD would be in the neck. So he got shot 6 times in the neck by the boy.


----------



## Courtney

MommaBoss said:


> OMGracious! I just had a very brief conversation with the neighborhood boy's father and learned I had completely misunderstood the whole Ecollar thing. The boy shot the GD six times with an AIR SOFT GUN before the GD would get off and go home! I wondered why the Ecollar would have a device that looked so much like a real gun, and that's why I was calling it a 'stun gun.' The GD didn't get shocked at all; he got shot! Also, the boy didn't go into the neighbor's home to get anything....he already had the air soft gun with him from playing with it before they began the football game. I am stunned...how terribly bad things could have gone. We are all very lucky. As another poster mentioned, this is how being 'just dog aggressive' can involve people real fast, and especially children as we have so many of them in the neighborhood.


Yikes This dog doesn't have a chance.

I am happy to hear your family & GSD are ok.


----------



## e.rigby

I haven't read all the comments, but the first page consisted of comments where people had never heard of an aggressive GD. So I figured I'd comment to add that I have and I've seen plenty! I can think of 3 off the top of my head that I've dealt with personally. They've all been extremely territorial and had a dislike (or rather would get overstimulated and thus reactive) around other dogs. The worst case was a very big fawn Dane that the owners had to pts because it would attack guests that came into the home (the owners were a bit clueless and sadly did not take precaution when having people over). They invited a female friend to visit, and the Dane knocked her over and literally dragged her around the house while the owners were unable to get the dog off of her. 

I love Danes, they are one of the dogs I'd like to own one of these days... but I think it's the same with any breed. You need to make sure you find a breeder with ethics who breeds not only for structure but for temperament. 

On another online forum there's a Dane owner with a 7 month old puppy who is already displaying reactive behavior around other dogs and cannot safely be around them because he's tried to injure them. I'm not sure exactly what his case is, but even if he's just being a little too rough, a dog that size is going to do a lot of damage!


----------



## Jax08

MommaBoss said:


> Oh, and one more thing. The dad told me that the boy consciously decided the best place to shoot the GD would be in the neck. So he got shot 6 times in the neck by the boy.


That might have made the whole situation worse. The GD probably thought your dog was hurting him and fought back harder. That is one reason why e-collars are not used for aggression once the dogs are engaged as the dog can associate the pain with the other dog.


----------



## Courtney

Jax08 said:


> That might have made the whole situation worse. The GD probably thought your dog was hurting him and fought back harder. That is one reason why e-collars are not used for aggression once the dogs are engaged as the dog can associate the pain with the other dog.


I was under the impression there was actually not an e-collar being used afterall, it was an air soft gun that shoots platic pellets, which is very painful & will leave welts on the skin. Ugh...


----------



## Jax08

yes...and that is what I responded too. but then pointed out that is why e-collars aren't used for aggression when dogs are already engaged.


----------



## Courtney

Jax08 said:


> yes...and that is what I responded too. but then pointed out that is why e-collars aren't used for aggression when dogs are already engaged.


Oh ok, yes..that gets them more ramped up in most cases! Being shot with the air soft gun had the same effect I'm sure.


----------



## Beau

MommaBoss, just finished reading this entire thread and I firmly believe you were incredibly fortunate this situation didn't end in a disaster for you and your family. Boss was very heroic and deserves all the credit and praise you can heap on him!

Unfortunately, I think you have reached the point where any further communication with your neighbors is going to be counterproductive and unhealthy. You should let the Animal Control people know that under no uncertain terms will you allow that dog to remain in you neighborhood. They should then communicate that to the owner and advise them of their options under the law. 

You may also want to consider hiring an attorney to act as your point person, ie all communcations from the interested parties will go through them. You haven't said it they ever offered to pay or paid your vet bills for Boss. (if you did I apologize up front that I missed it....I was getting angrier and angrier as I read this....the AirSoft part put me over the top)

These two actions would probably communicate to your neighbor that you are serious in your expectation that the dog is to be removed or euthanized.

All the best to you and Boss!


----------



## Freestep

MommaBoss said:


> Anyway, she says in the email that she is sure the dog was not going after my child (because one of the boys who was playing foot ball outside is sure of that the GD was going for Boss)


While that is probably true, it doesn't make the situation much better--there's a giant, aggressive dog that's running loose attacking other dogs, and people who get in the way get bit. I wouldn't talk to the GD's owner at all at this point; anything you say should be said to the AC. Personally, I think the dog should be put down--these people can't control him, and it's not fair to simply pass along the problem. Someone is going to get seriously hurt (again) if this dog is given amnesty. There's no reason for it. I can understand the owner's attachment, but that's not YOUR problem. If she loved the dog that much, she'd have bothered to raise and train him properly, or at the very least, bothered to contain him properly if he was showing aggressive behavior toward people in the neighborhood.


----------



## GregK

MommaBoss said:


> Where I live, people just don't walk their dogs with Bear repellant, big sticks, bats, guns, etc. However, I really want to dress like Rambo for my next dog walk!


Hey you gotta do what you gotta do. No need to be a prisoner in your own home.
.


----------



## MommaBoss

*Great Dane Attack*

I noticed today when driving up our driveway that she has now removed the "Beware: Great Dane on Duty" sign from her gate/fence on the side of the house directly beside my driveway. I was feeling sad for the whole situation, thinking she had gotten rid of him. I got out of my car to go in and I hear and see the GD barking at me from his deck! Why she would remove the sign is just beyond any form of logic. Her house is for sale and there is a For Sale sign in the front yard. Heaven forbid someone walks around to peak in the back yard and then leaves the gate ajar. I don't think anyone would open the gate if the GD were in the yard bc he's pretty quick to bark at whatever moves.
After researching the law in VA, it looks as though I could go to the police and file a report, which may cause the AC to 'hold' the dog until the hearing. My question: just how long would you wait before going to file the report. And btw, she did offer to pay vet bills in front of the AC officer and again in her email. I just am not to the point of being that concerned about the bills right now....I know I will get reimbursed one way or another, ie. voluntarily or by way of making a claim, but that is down the road. I'm more concerned about the safety of our neighborhood and Boss. 
Today, he ate and drank like normal but has been more listless and not himself. He wasn't pacing all day like yesterday, but he still keeps a 'watch' out the window which he never did before. Besides that he has just been lying around all day which is not his style at all. His nose feels alittle warm and I heard that might indicate he has a fever? His wound is healing and I don't see any sign of infection. Although along the wound, it looked as though he had a couple of bubbles under the redness which seem to be filled with puss...I didn't do anything to it but clean with warm water and apply triple antibiotic ointment per vet instructions. I take him back for re-check on Monday.


----------



## wyominggrandma

She most likely removed the signs because she is opening advertising that her dog can bite by the warning sign and someone probably told her to remove it before she got sued by you or someone else.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

I would go ahead and file the police report ASAP. Just remember - This is not only for you your own benefit. This is for the protection of others. If a report had been filed by the person who was previously bitten, you wouldn't be going through this right now.

Hugs to you and Boss!
Jan


----------



## Jessiewessie99

Poor dog let down by his owners who failed to train and raise him properly. =( And so sad for you and Boss.

I am just curious if this has been looked into, has the owner looked into Great Dane Rescues? I am just thinking people with more experience with the breed may be able to get this dog help and get him in the proper home. Just a suggestion.

Otherwise I believe this dog should be pts(sadly). Sad situation all around. Glad Boss is doing ok!


----------



## GregK

MommaBoss said:


> The boy shot the GD six times with an AIR SOFT GUN before the GD would get off and go home! I wondered why the Ecollar would have a device that looked so much like a real gun, and that's why I was calling it a 'stun gun.' The GD didn't get shocked at all; he got shot!


 
UGH!!! :hammer::hammer:




Jessiewessie99 said:


> Poor dog let down by his owners who failed to train and raise him properly. =( And so sad for you and Boss.


For sure!!

Sure would be nice if the owner would get her stuff together and start taking control of her dog instead of the other way around.


----------



## chelle

MommaBoss said:


> ......Her house is for sale and there is a For Sale sign in the front yard....


GOOD! Maybe if nothing else, she'll move away. That won't help the GD, but at least you'll be able to safely walk and enjoy your own neighborhood.

What a sad story. Why people get dogs; especially large and/or powerful dogs, and don't train, work or contain them is *so* beyond me. 

I'll bet wyominggrandma is exactly right -- this woman has apparently been researching her options and such, and she's clearly been advised to remove those signs. 

Stick to your guns. This woman needs to up the ante dramatically, in terms of containment and control. Obviously, she needs to get professional help with training, too, but it doesn't sound like THAT is going to happen. I wouldn't give in to her email pleadings, unless she was really laying out an honest, workable plan for this dog. Even then, with what you went through, I'd have a whole lot of doubts. She'd have to present me with a really solid gameplan -- crating, training, invisible fence in addition to her fencing -- whatever, before I'd entertain her in the slightest. You have the upper hand at this point. 

I hate to advocate pts for this dog, but if she won't step up to the plate in a very serious way, it is pretty much the only option. Poor baby. Stupid humans.


----------



## bocron

MommaBoss said:


> I noticed today when driving up our driveway that she has now removed the "Beware: Great Dane on Duty" sign from her gate/fence on the side of the house directly beside my driveway. Why she would remove the sign is just beyond any form of logic.


Because having the sign is a liability. Too bad you don't have a pic of it up. By having that sign she is stating that she as a homeowner knows her dog is a public menace. And by not controlling it (a dog SHE stated on a sign that is dangerous) she is basically exhibiting her neglect of public safety. If it ever comes up in court, you need to remember to make a statement about the presence of that sign! Do not think it is insignificant.
She can now claim ignorance to the dog's possible dangerous behavior. This person is NOT your friend so don't try to see her side of anything at this point. I'm betting money she contacted some sort of legal counsel and they told her to get rid of the sign PRONTO!


----------



## Jelpy

It sounds to me like the lady oughta give the Great Dane to the boy.  HE certainly seems responsible. 

Jelpy




MommaBoss said:


> Betty, Yes, there you have it. This boy also called the owner, or her son, on their cell phone/s after the incident and put the dog back in the house. The owner came home just about the time the AC officer showed up. I was inside with Boss checking him over when the AC came down my driveway along with the owner and this boy, still holding the e-collar, or 'stun gun,' as I've been calling it. He told me that he had to shock the GD at least six times before it would get off of Boss. He knew how to use it and got it very quickly considering the whole attack probably only lasted about 2 or 3 minutes. I think it's why Boss didn't need stitches and only has one pretty nasty place on his leg. I think the GD was getting a series of shocks that may have kept him from biting Boss at least as ferociously as he could have and eventually he gave up and returned to the porch.
> 
> For those who use E collars...can you adjust the level from the gun or do you have to adjust the collar? I am just wondering if the boy ramped it up after trying four or five times to no avail?
> 
> The reason I believe the boy knew how to react so quickly is because I think the family has to use it in the house a lot to maintain any control over things. Also, I think it's interesting that just before the GD got to Boss, the boy yelled 'Call the police.' It's as though he already knew that the GD is vicious or someone would get hurt.


----------



## wolfstraum

I hope Boss is going to be ok...and the Dane's owners understand the liability the Dane has become....

I had a show Dane a long time ago - very very nice dog, would have - and did - protect me....but super social loving dog...

the only Danes I have ever heard of that were aggressive were both Harlequin males...both were put down...this was many years ago...

again, sorry for poor Boss- but what a good boy to protect his family!!!

Lee


----------



## MommaBoss

Well, I had decided not to respond or communicate with the neighbor and let animal control handle everything; however, after reading some of the advice and having noticed the warning sign removed from her gate I sent her an email asking her for an update on her plans for Duke, that I don't feel safe walking down my driveway, along the sidewalk in front of the house, etc., and understood how difficult this must be for her family *and* truly wished we all were not in this predicament. (Oh how I wanted to quote so many of the sentiments expressed by others in this thread, but left it at that).
I plan to go to the police and try to file a report whereby the dog would have to be removed from her home while she, in her words, 'exhausts all other possibilities.' So, I have given her the opportunity to communicate a plan and if she does not respond, then I will be headed out to the police precinct. Hiring an attorney I suppose is next...
Along the lines of the dangerous dog law that I am soooo grateful to now know about (Thank You!), I really believe there should be a dangerous dog owner law too. What I mean is that a person who takes on a dog that is way too much dog for their skill, resources etc. and that dog is later found to be 'dangerous' by law, then the owner would have to go through some sort of evaluation/screening before being given a dog license for another dog. I know that is impractical and never gonna happen, but I think it would really address the fault where it starts and that is with the owner. I truly believe this GD could have been much different if she had socialized him as a puppy and not gone heavy handed with the Ecollar when he got too big for her and the kids to control. As one of the very wise folks here already pointed out, if she truly loved that dog she would have spent the time to socialize and train him properly from the beginning. She is only continuing to act in her own selfishness and to the detriment of her GD and the rest of the neighborhood. I do hope the police will not struggle over doing the right thing! Thanks to every single person who responded to this thread with well wishes, good advice and perspective. I so appreciate it all!


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover

I just don't understand people like this. A 6' kennel with top panels would solve the whole problem, if the neighbor simply put the dog in there when not home. Sheesh . . .


----------



## wyominggrandma

Mommaboss, I know how hard it is to pursue this on your own, you want to be a good neighbor and all, BUT,by calling the police and making them take charge of the dog while the owner takes her own sweet time to find a new situation for the dog, including waiting until she sells the house and moves with her vicious dog somewhere else, you are protecting anyone else who doesn't realize that dog it there and may get their dog attacked like your boy, or killed,or worse, some poor child be attacked. 
The first person who the dog bit should have reported it, he didn't, but now you get to rectify that..Plus, she said she didn't think the dog would bite your child??? Hmm, seems he already did bite a man, why would she not think a child would be next.
This owner is too stupid to live.


----------



## MommaBoss

What a day. I went to the police precinct and got no help at all other than referred to AC. I did speak with the supervisor and the officer will call me tomorrow. 
I spoke to the neighbor who got his hand bit by the dog, and when he heard what had happened to me he said that dog has got to go. He agreed to talk to the animal control officer and said that several other dogs in the neighborhood that I was not aware of had also been attacked or 'rolled.' He also said he was going to try to call the dog owner to ask personally for her to get rid of the dog and let her know that I was going to the police and that he would probably have to talk to them. That made no difference to her. 
Her plan is to keep the dog locked in her bedroom when she's not home (no mention of how the children will follow protocol) and keep all the doors in the house deadbolted, including their fence gate. Meanwhile, she plans to move out within 2 months...if all goes as "planned," and keep the dog with her. She had already told me that they were moving to a larger piece of property nearby which is located beside her husband's elementary school teacher, a widow who has a rescue dog. When she described her plan to me via email today, she stated that where she would be living there is no one else around...so, I drove over to the new address and what do you know, the next door neighbor's home is very close to her new home...they share a driveway. The widow came out and spoke to me and I let her know why I was concerned. She told me that my neighbor had already come over there to visit with the GD and that the GD had already attacked her dog!!!!!!! She sorta forgot to mention that when she said there was no one around where she was moving to. She also said death is NOT an option....I have to wonder, whose death matters besides the GD? Now for the really eerie part of it all, the lady told me that this was family property and back in the 1930s a lady lived there who was killed by her own GDs after she had a drunken stupor and didn't feed them for days, and then her husband was attacked by several on that property about 10 years ago. Needless to say, she was wary of the GD from the beginning but after her own very skittish rescue was attacked by him, she asked for the AC's phone number!


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

Wow! That's all I can say - Just Wow! I hope that having these people come forward will mean the GD is taken out of this woman's hand. The dog is a walking time bomb.


----------



## chelle

This woman just sounds.. unsound. I wonder how long the bedroom plan will last. Very likely the dog will trash the room. I'm with Kentucky above, why not install a secure dog run? But that's only management and that's the least of everything, really. 

I guess I'm a little sensitive on this one because the rescue dude who came home to me recently had a half-azzed owner like this one. Just ticks me off no end.


----------



## CarrieJ

Wow, I'm with the "WOW" statement.
Have you considered contacting an attorney? Or, the local media?
Usually both those groups tend to be interested in dog attacks....


----------



## 1337f0x

What a good boy that Boss is! That's horrible. I don't know what I'd do if I were in that situation. I'm so happy you're all ok!


----------



## NancyJ

It may really help to get depositions from everyone who has had these encounters with this dog or, better yet, for the entire crowd of you to meet together and go to Animal Control as a group.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

First I'm sorry that you are having to endure this and hope for a positive outcome, for all (even though your neighbor doesn't realize it she will be better off without the danger/liablity this dog presents).

Just for information purposes, regarding your comment I highlighted in red below, some states have/are considering 'dangerous dog laws'. In these laws punishment will include not only fines but jailtime as well (among other measures) for owners of dangerous dogs. They are often referred to as "One Bite" laws too. Georgia is one state currently considering adopting such a law.




MommaBoss said:


> Well, I had decided not to respond or communicate with the neighbor and let animal control handle everything; however, after reading some of the advice and having noticed the warning sign removed from her gate I sent her an email asking her for an update on her plans for Duke, that I don't feel safe walking down my driveway, along the sidewalk in front of the house, etc., and understood how difficult this must be for her family *and* truly wished we all were not in this predicament. (Oh how I wanted to quote so many of the sentiments expressed by others in this thread, but left it at that).
> I plan to go to the police and try to file a report whereby the dog would have to be removed from her home while she, in her words, 'exhausts all other possibilities.' So, I have given her the opportunity to communicate a plan and if she does not respond, then I will be headed out to the police precinct. Hiring an attorney I suppose is next...
> Along the lines of the dangerous dog law that I am soooo grateful to now know about (Thank You!), I really believe there should be a dangerous dog owner law too. What I mean is that a person who takes on a dog that is way too much dog for their skill, resources etc. and that dog is later found to be 'dangerous' by law, then the owner would have to go through some sort of evaluation/screening before being given a dog license for another dog. I know that is impractical and never gonna happen, but I think it would really address the fault where it starts and that is with the owner. I truly believe this GD could have been much different if she had socialized him as a puppy and not gone heavy handed with the Ecollar when he got too big for her and the kids to control. As one of the very wise folks here already pointed out, if she truly loved that dog she would have spent the time to socialize and train him properly from the beginning. She is only continuing to act in her own selfishness and to the detriment of her GD and the rest of the neighborhood. I do hope the police will not struggle over doing the right thing! Thanks to every single person who responded to this thread with well wishes, good advice and perspective. I so appreciate it all!


----------



## MommaBoss

For the last four days I have bee taking Aleve and using a heating pad on my shoulder from being jerked around before I let go of the leash. This morning after getting out of the shower, I noticed that my right collar bone near the base of my neck is very swollen (and painful). Enough of trying to be a 'nice' neighbor who overlooks her own injury. I am going back to my doctor (who I saw over the weekend and gave me pills that I can't take: Vicodin and Flexeril) and ask for some physical therapy. Everything has become a 'pain in the neck!' I will be talking to the AC officer later this afternoon. Please keep us in your thoughts and prayers; this is beyond ridiculous. I have a full time job as well and need to be able to put this whole thing behind me. Yes, to all those who suggested an attorney and depositions, if AC doesn't act swiftly. Fortunately or unfortunately as the case may be, she allowed her dog to attack the wrong family!


----------



## GregK

Try ice for that area, not heat.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

I wouldn't wait for AC. You're being too nice. Contact an attorney now. You must protect yourself. I guarantee you the neighbor is looking out for herself.


----------



## Freestep

I know that in some areas, once someone's animal has caused harm to others, in some cases the judge has ordered that they are no longer allowed to own animals. If you can show that the owner is negligent, she may well lose her other Great Dane.


----------



## codmaster

Go for it!


----------



## CMeredith

It seems reasonable to give AC a chance to resolve it to your satisfaction. If they don't, then you've got the attorney route. As long as you continue to be a squeeky wheel with AC, I'd be surprised if they don't do the right thing. Looking forward to hearing how this turns out since I live in Virginia as well. In fact, I logged on tonight specifically to see how things went for you. Keep us informed!


----------



## MommaBoss

Thanks and I will let everyone know as things develop...the advice and support has been invaluable! I was expecting a call in the afternoon from AC and did not get one. I called the supervisor and she told me that she had to dispatch him 'to the street' and so it would probably not be until the evening before I received a call.

Meanwhile, I did contact an attorney. He told me it's probably best to let animal control do their thing but to stay in contact with him. He aklso said I could swear out a criminal warrant for assault and have a hearing set but that would take at least 30 days or longer....I am still awaiting AC's phone call.

I got a call from the 'new' neighbor, the widow who lives on this island whre there is 'no one else around.' She said she, too, left a message for the animal control officer yesterday.

Just to top things off, when I arrived home yesterday this neighbor had left her garage door open. I had just driven up and didn't think to take a picture, but when I went back out to do so, she had just closed it. Apparently she must know which direction this is headed.


----------



## MommaBoss

Great news! I just got off the phone with the AC officer. He had a 'serious talk' with the GD owner. He told her that she absolutely could not keep the dog through the weekend, AND that it had to be 're-homed' far far away, ie. not even in an adjacent city and not within our city limits. Soooo, Georgia, you are about to welcome this GD (Duke). While I'm relieved to be free from living next door to such a vicious dog, I still worry about the dog and where it may end up as well as the new owners, any children and other animals who may be the next unsuspecting victims. I expressed this concern to AC, and this officer who has been with AC for 20 years, said that he will be contacting the Georgia AC and providing all of our documentation along with asking them to go out to do a site visit. He also already called the 'new owner' to confirm that the dog has been placed and is getting a signed and notarized letter! He told the current owner that he was going to file the warrant in court if she didn't act very quickly and he had absolutely no doubt in his mind that a judge would order the GD pts.

I have learned one thing from this experience: a dangerous dog owner is even more dangerous than a dangerous dog.


----------



## APBTLove

I'm in VA too, Hampton Roads, I'm surprised how well your ACOs responded. They have never given any results when I've called for an attack.

My idiot neighbors also had a GD that gave me more than one scare - http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/stories/160156-test-lot-hard-work.html

She's gone now, I guess they've gotten a new dog to ruin.

I LOVE Great Danes. But I admit, the neighbor has one named "Bubba" who hates me and J, is restrained by a BABY gate on his front porch, and looks exactly like this:








Who rather scares me. His head comes up to my chest - the day he gets out will be a sad day indeed.



It always comes down to incompetent, stupid owners...

Boss is an amazing dog, treat him like it and never forget it - I took mine for granted. I'm so happy you guys are okay, especially your son.


----------



## chelle

MommaBoss said:


> ...I have learned one thing from this experience: a dangerous dog owner is even more dangerous than a dangerous dog.


Great quote and scarily true.

I'm glad you have closure for your situation and like you, I fear for the next family who will have to deal with it.


----------



## KSdogowner

MommaBoss said:


> For the last four days I have bee taking Aleve and using a heating pad on my shoulder from being jerked around before I let go of the leash. This morning after getting out of the shower, I noticed that my right collar bone near the base of my neck is very swollen (and painful).


I would consult a Chiropractor who can re-adjust your back to where the collar bone no longer is set too high. Should be a quick and easy fix.


----------



## selzer

You do not want the dog PTS, you just do not want it living next to you. But then you went to find out where this other property was. 

If you gave me an ultimatum, get the dog out of your home. My dog would have to be put to sleep. I don't have a summer home in florida or a cabin in the mountains to spirit the dog away to. Many of us could not pick up and move and even if we could it wouldn't happen by this weekend, so whether you like the idea or not, you really want the dog put down. 

Now, let's look at this just a little. The dog has attacked many, many dogs. So far, it has never been reported. I would think that if those attacks were as serious as yours was, they would have reported it. The guy whose hand got in the way protecting his puppy did not report it. Probably because he felt that the dog was going for his pup, not him. 

Considering this dog's history of dog-attacks, and the fact that it lives with children, I really doubt it was going for you kid. It was probably going for your dog. 

We, here in Ohio, are told if the dog is attacking us, we can shoot it. If it is attacking our dog, well, the sherriff will not give you the go-ahead to shoot. This sounds like a very reactive dog, dog reactive. 

It also sounds like the owners are not responsible enough to own a dangerous dog. 

Frankly, I think that the right people could own this dog safely. But who would want him? I agree that a secure kennel when the owner is not right with the dog would be all that would be required. Unfortunately, this dog needs to be PTS, even though he is just dog aggressive/reactive, which is manageable. 

While it may be possible that the neighbor's reaction increased the fight, he was brave and drove the huge dog off. He should not have to be knowledgeable as to how to manage large dangerous dogs. He used what was on hand, and did what he thought would do the job, and I think that it did. 

I think the neighbor is stalling for time. Telling you they will move, hoping it will blow over. I think you should contact an attorney and file a suit against her for damages including punitive damages. My reason is not to get them to just euthanize their dog. I think that the only way to encourage these people to not repeat the process with their next dog, maybe a Rottweiler or a Doberman, or a GSD, or a Bull Mastiff, is to hit them where it hurts. If their home-owner's insurance dumps them for a dog bite, they will have a heck of a time keeping the dog and getting covered. They may have to euth. the dog to get insurance. But, that little exercise of scrambling for insurance, might be enough to give them a different perspective on dog ownership.

This is really sad for the dog. The owner of the dog is pathetic.


----------



## MommaBoss

Selzer,
I really agree with a lot of what you said. However, I saw the GD staring down my three year old, like the way a dog looks at prey before they 'let loose.' Boss was not in that line of sight, but noticed the GD and put himself in between...at that point, I *think* (not being able to get inside the GD's head) that he saw Boss and decided he'd prefer to take a few chomps out of him. However, it really doesn't matter when you get down to splitting hairs and I will never know for sure. The only other thing I can't agree with about what you said is that the GD is 'just dog aggressive.' Numerous children and even friends have been over there where the GD growls and mouths their arm, pushes them down or muzzle whips them....I had this experience myself. For this reason, many children are not allowed inside and the neighbors have stopped visiting. 

I wish I had reported the incident the very first time the GD went after Boss in my driveway, however the owner was right there and because the GD was just a huge puppy, she could get him off. It all happened so fast, and she promised never to have him out without a leash but to keep him on her property. As for the kids, the GD is better with the family kids than familiar kids and better with familiar kids than unknown ones. I really believe it would only be a matter of time before he hurt a person, even a family member. It could take years but he is obviously stressed out. They keep him in the house, locked in a bedroom, or in their small backyard. No excercise to speak of.

It is all a very sad and bad situation. I agree with you about the homeowner's claim. The GD owner keeps pressuring me for my vet bills, and I have got to tell her that there will be doctor bills (mine) too, and I will be submitting them to her homeowner's insurance company rather than letting her sweep this incident under the carpet like all of the others. She and her husband do not appreciate the liability THEY have created and are possibly creating with the new GD. I really don't blame the dog, but the owner.

As for whether I *want* the dog put to sleep. My answer is still no. Do I think realistically that would be the best course of action for everyone, including the GD? Absolutely. However, I do not get to choose. AC is allowing this dog to go to Georgia and said they will have GA AC check up on the situation to insure that the dog is in an environment that isn't risky. I will definitely follow up with this officer to find out. 

Yes, I went over to the other property because I received the owner's email stating that her new home was on three acres with no one else around. That contradicted what she had told me about the property before the dog attack. I knew enough to know that the neighbor is a widow and lives alone. I know I could have just sat back and figured the dog was or would be out of my hair and let the next neighbor deal with it, but I know how much I would appreciate a heads up if I were in her shoes, so I did what I believed was morally right. I was shocked to hear from her that she was already well aware of this dog because it had already attacked her rescue dog!

The new neighbor also said that the other GD came over to the property to visit and the GD was taken off leash and came over and jumped right up on her chest. She, 72 y.0. new neighbor, said it almost knocked her down. The GD owner just laughed. No correction and no action to restrain the GD. Here we go again I'm afraid.


----------



## asja

The woman loves her dog. Isn't that obvious? I'm not discounting anything that happened to you, but also think about how hard it is to kill something you love. You want that dog put down, and that's probably the best thing, but also think about how hard that is for the owners to kill a dog they love. If they offered to pay your vet and medical bills, why do you want to go after their homeowner's insurance? You said the dog is leaving already.


----------



## chelle

asja said:


> The woman loves her dog. Isn't that obvious? I'm not discounting anything that happened to you, but also think about how hard it is to kill something you love. You want that dog put down, and that's probably the best thing, but also think about how hard that is for the owners to kill a dog they love. If they offered to pay your vet and medical bills, why do you want to go after their homeowner's insurance? You said the dog is leaving already.


I don't doubt she loves her dog. Just loving a dog, or saying you do, is not enough though. I have a dog that the former owner loved oh so much in my house now. Loved it sooo much it never came indoors and isn't housebroken at 10 months, but how she looooved the dog. 

Love needs to be a verb. The woman, unfortunately for the dog, chose to get a large breed dog and then chose to not train, socialize or properly contain. What a shame for the dog, but now this dog has become a real liability. Letting it just go on down the line will only hurt someone else eventually.

It's a sad situation.


----------



## NancyJ

What I mess. I sure hope GA is better than it used to be. After many efforts [this was 30 years ago] trying to resolve an issue with an aggressive dog on my newspaper route, and getting now response through AC or an atty, I was forced to take care of the problem with my car. This dog was human agressive and went for my arm repeatedly when I tried to put the paper in the tube. [not the dog owners tube] Did not kill the dog but it limped off anytime it heard me coming after that. I felt sick doing it but I had exhausted all other resources. 

I know that dog agreession (The GD) is not human aggression but people get in the way sometimes and get hurt and that is one awful big dog. If the dog is jumping on people.....well .....a fall and broken hip to an older person is often their last trip to the hospital, then nursing home, then death.


----------



## msvette2u

KSdogowner said:


> I would consult a Chiropractor who can re-adjust your back to where the collar bone no longer is set too high. Should be a quick and easy fix.


Look up sternoclavicular sprain.
I'm dealing with that right now, oddly enough. Mine's a "1", meaning very mild, with swelling but no displacement.
That said, it looks displaced because of the swelling. It's extremely painful.
If there's bruising you may want to see a doctor, and let them x-ray first to see if it's out of place, because, like mine, it may just be swelling.
I wouldn't go to a chiropractor just yet since shoving it back into place with all the swelling may injure it further.


----------



## Beau

Interestingly enough, some parts of GA now have animal-on-animal bite rules. They are the same as if the dog bit a human. My county and a number of counties around me have instituted these rules because of the number of dog attacks on cows and horses. Once a dog acts aggressively, doesn't have to be a bite, can be as simple as chasing another animal, AC can seize the dog. Normally results in the dog being declared "potentially dangerous" or "dangerous". Net result in most cases is that the dog will be put to sleep.

You don't happen to know what part of GA the dog is going to do you? Just asking, because my neighbor down the street has a couple of GD's and was looking for another one.


----------



## Holmeshx2

I have been holding my tongue on this subject but have to point a few things out. While the OP doesn't really want the dog PTS we all know sometimes it's really the most humane method for everyone involved. However, in this case in the right hands the dane may very well turn around. I absolutely LOVE Great Danes. I was raised with them it was the first dog I got when I moved out on my own and just a breed I completely adore. With that being said they are a HUGE extremely powerful breed that needs a very firm hand from a very young age. They grow so quick that within a few short months that can overpower a full grown man so you really need to get the rules in place from the jump. Maybe another home can get him in line and turn that dog's life around which I really hope. I wish AC could kind of "scare" the owner and tell her if they don't get the current dane into training they are going to take the dog from her too. I know they can't do it but maybe just a little bluff to scare her in to training the dog. Danes don't really need a lot of exercise like what we would think and actually make really good apartment dogs with a simple short walk daily but they are so strong they really need a strong owner to get and keep them in line. I hope this new home will put some rules on the dane and get it in line or be willing to make the rough decision.


----------



## KSdogowner

msvette2u said:


> Look up sternoclavicular sprain.
> I'm dealing with that right now, oddly enough. Mine's a "1", meaning very mild, with swelling but no displacement.
> That said, it looks displaced because of the swelling. It's extremely painful.
> If there's bruising you may want to see a doctor, and let them x-ray first to see if it's out of place, because, like mine, it may just be swelling.
> I wouldn't go to a chiropractor just yet since shoving it back into place with all the swelling may injure it further.


I agree an x-ray should reveal what is the cause of the displaced collar bone. I do disagree with a chiropractic adjustment making things worse even IF there is inflammation. Any subluxation will by default cause some inflammation. So, if an adjustment would make things worse because of inflammation, all chiropractic adjustment would result in worse conditions. That is not the case. I am an example of that. I also had a collar bone out of place...also inflamed and an adjustment brought quick relief with a subsequent adjustment bringing my spinal cord back into alignment so it is almost a given that there is inflammation. Often it is the inflammation that brings a bone out of alignment. So pushing it back in should not do any more harm.

A good Chiropractor will do x-rays prior to treatment to ensure they know what is going on.


----------



## MommaBoss

asja said:


> The woman loves her dog. Isn't that obvious? I'm not discounting anything that happened to you, but also think about how hard it is to kill something you love. You want that dog put down, and that's probably the best thing, but also think about how hard that is for the owners to kill a dog they love. If they offered to pay your vet and medical bills, why do you want to go after their homeowner's insurance? You said the dog is leaving already.


 My only motive for making any claim against the owner's homeowners insurance is to show her that her lack of socializing, training and restraining (in my opinion, her lack of love for the dog) will not be allowed to be swept under the carpet....again. She has had a track record of never taking her dog's aggression seriously and either blaming the victim or laughing it off. Her statement is always, "He's a good dog and we love him." It is unacceptable. 

Her control over the matter has come to an end. She lost control over the whole situation quite awhile ago and didn't bat an eyelash at the rest of the neighborhood, dogs or other family members, who suffered. It's not as though this situation is a week old, months old or even a year old. It has been going on for over a two years. Her response a couple of days after the situation, rather than apologizing profusely was to send me an email and claim that her local police officer friend told her that since the GD didn't hurt a person they can't remove him from her home and she was going to keep him...even though she stated being aware it was not fair for the rest of us to live in fear of her dog!

In my opinion, her offer to pay the vet bills (and she has not offered to my medical bills yet) is just a veiled attempt to keep this issue quiet and avoid repercussions that are legitimate but more painful than just stroking a check from checking account that would hardly notice the withdrawal. Not only that, but it would establish a record. Keep in mind she has another GD to ruin, I mean love. This record may be important and life-saving for the next new neighbor who is in her 70s.

The thing she calls love, I call selfishness and utter irresponsible ignorance. I agree with Chelle. Love IS a verb and it involves sacrifice and a time investment. 

She is losing a 'family member' by sending it to GA. I nearly had mine ripped to shreds before my own eyes. Mine suffered more pain already than being pts. My son could have been killed or disfigured. The neighborhood boy could have been hurt. I am sure her homeowner's insurance company needs to know what kind of risk they are taking with this particular GD owner.


----------



## Jax08

Your collar bone may be displaced because the tendon that attaches to the end of the bone to hold it in place and may be stretched. You may also be feeling pain if the nerve from your shoulder to your neck was stretched. Did you have any uncontrolled shaking of your hand/arm? I would get an xray to verify that your bones are where they are supposed to be.


----------



## TechieDog

MommaBoss said:


> My only motive for making any claim against the owner's homeowners insurance is to show her that her lack of socializing, training and restraining (in my opinion, her lack of love for the dog) will not be allowed to be swept under the carpet....again. She has had a track record of never taking her dog's aggression seriously and either blaming the victim or laughing it off. Her statement is always, "He's a good dog and we love him." It is unacceptable.
> 
> Her control over the matter has come to an end. She lost control over the whole situation quite awhile ago and didn't bat an eyelash at the rest of the neighborhood, dogs or other family members, who suffered. It's not as though this situation is a week old, months old or even a year old. It has been going on for over a two years. Her response a couple of days after the situation, rather than apologizing profusely was to send me an email and claim that her local police officer friend told her that since the GD didn't hurt a person they can't remove him from her home and she was going to keep him...even though she stated being aware it was not fair for the rest of us to live in fear of her dog!
> 
> In my opinion, her offer to pay the vet bills (and she has not offered to my medical bills yet) is just a veiled attempt to keep this issue quiet and avoid repercussions that are legitimate but more painful than just stroking a check from checking account that would hardly notice the withdrawal. Not only that, but it would establish a record. Keep in mind she has another GD to ruin, I mean love. This record may be important and life-saving for the next new neighbor who is in her 70s.
> 
> The thing she calls love, I call selfishness and utter irresponsible ignorance. I agree with Chelle. Love IS a verb and it involves sacrifice and a time investment.
> 
> She is losing a 'family member' by sending it to GA. I nearly had mine ripped to shreds before my own eyes. Mine suffered more pain already than being pts. My son could have been killed or disfigured. The neighborhood boy could have been hurt. I am sure her homeowner's insurance company needs to know what kind of risk they are taking with this particular GD owner.


I've read through this thread for a while and I side with you to some extent, she was certainly irresponsible. But now it sounds like you are being vindictive and turning this into a huge deal. You didn't lose a family member, stop being so dramatic. Glad I don't live next to you!


----------



## Chance&Reno

TechieDog said:


> I've read through this thread for a while and I side with you to some extent, she was certainly irresponsible. But now it sounds like you are being vindictive and turning this into a huge deal. You didn't lose a family member, stop being so dramatic. Glad I don't live next to you!


It IS a huge deal IMHO. This dog has terrorized the neighborhood for a while. It's not fair that the OP lives in terror everytime she leaves her house. If it was the first incident for the dog, I would feel differently, but the fact is that IT has happened numerous times. 

Are you telling me you wouldn't be pissed if your young son's life was put in danger and your dog had to take the hit in order to protect your child? Wouldn't YOU be pissed if you got injured as well, and all the dog's owner had was excuses? 

The OP wouldn't have to go this far if the owner would accept some responsibility. I firmly believe the OP has every right and SHOULD go this far. This woman needs a reality slap and unfortunately, no one else wanted to do anything about it. To keep her kids and her dog safe, she HAS to do this. 

I would do the same thing, and I don't overreact to situations, but I would be fuming too!


----------



## Jax08

TechieDog said:


> I've read through this thread for a while and I side with you to some extent, she was certainly irresponsible. But now it sounds like you are being vindictive and turning this into a huge deal. You didn't lose a family member, stop being so dramatic. Glad I don't live next to you!


This is not a Chihuahua...this is a Great Dane. The amount of damage this dog can do and HAS done is not something to shrug off.

1) Attacked several dogs in neighborhood
2) Bit a man who had to have surgery on his hand
3) Attacked the OP's family. A 3 year old was involved in this and the GSD jumped in front of them and confronted the GD.

How can this not be a huge deal? Is it only a huge deal when a child or a dog is dead?

If you were neighbors to this GD, and it was your toddler that had been in the path of the GD, would you feel this is no big deal?


----------



## TechieDog

I knew I'd get flamed on that! Its fine. Flame away!

We had a LARGE St. Bernard that was allowed to be free in the neighbors yard and would rush dogs as they went by - mine included. Problem was managed by working with the neighbor - as this one could have been. 
I would gues that the GD was going after the dog not the toddler and that the other guy got his hand hurt by sticking it between two dogs. Forcing the GD to be PTS may or may not be necessary. But chasing them around to their new neighbor, calling their insurance co. etc. ...


----------



## Chance&Reno

TechieDog said:


> I knew I'd get flamed on that! Its fine. Flame away!
> 
> We had a LARGE St. Bernard that was allowed to be free in the neighbors yard and would rush dogs as they went by - mine included. Problem was managed by working with the neighbor - as this one could have been.
> I would gues that the GD was going after the dog not the toddler and that the other guy got his hand hurt by sticking it between two dogs. Forcing the GD to be PTS may or may not be necessary. But chasing them around to their new neighbor, calling their insurance co. etc. ...


YOUR problem was solved by having a neighbor WILLING to work with you to solve the problem. The OP's neighbor is NOT willing to work with her and has LIED about where she is moving to. She is NOT willing to get training for the dog or help the situation in ANY way. 

She isn't demanding the dog be PTS, she's wants a satisfactory resolution to the problem and that includes a Rehoming with someone who is equipt and experienced to handle this issue. Problem is the neighbor doesn't CARE for the safety of other people or their animals and isn't willing to rehome the dog. THAT is why she is taking extreme measures.


----------



## Jax08

I don't think you are getting flamed. I just asked you questions. At what point is a large dog attacking neighborhood dogs and people, a big deal?

And I don't know how the OP could be calling their insurance company. How would she know which insurance to call and she would have to have a policy number. She would have to submit thru her own and they would go after reimbursement from the homeowner.


----------



## TechieDog

Chance&Reno said:


> YOUR problem was solved by having a neighbor WILLING to work with you to solve the problem. The OP's neighbor is NOT willing to work with her and has LIED about where she is moving to. She is NOT willing to get training for the dog or help the situation in ANY way.
> 
> She isn't demanding the dog be PTS, she's wants a satisfactory resolution to the problem and that includes a Rehoming with someone who is equipt and experienced to handle this issue. Problem is the neighbor doesn't CARE for the safety of other people or their animals and isn't willing to rehome the dog. THAT is why she is taking extreme measures.


Forcing someone to rehome their dog or have it PTS is extreme. The neighbor tried to discuss things but she didnt want to talk about it. In my experience even tough situtations can be resolved when people discuss things openly and with fairness.


----------



## chelle

TechieDog said:


> Forcing someone to rehome their dog or have it PTS is extreme. *The neighbor tried to discuss things but she didnt want to talk about it*. In my experience even tough situtations can be resolved when people discuss things openly and with fairness.


Huh? I think the OP went above and beyond, but the neighbor simply didn't want to make any changes. She just wanted to avoid trouble for herself. TechieDog, what would you want from this neighbor woman for the OP to not pursue as she is? What assurances/promises would be acceptable by you?


----------



## GregK

I hear what you're saying, TechieDog but it looks like she's dealing with an uncooperative neighbor. :thumbsdown:


----------



## TechieDog

chelle said:


> Huh? I think the OP went above and beyond, but the neighbor simply didn't want to make any changes. She just wanted to avoid trouble for herself. TechieDog, what would you want from this neighbor woman for the OP to not pursue as she is? What assurances/promises would be acceptable by you?


That's not how I read it. When the neighbor called to discuss it further she didn't want to. Heck the neighbor is even trying to move away to resolve it. Is she really being uncooperative? She just doesnt want to have the dog PTS. 

If it were my neighbor I'd insist that the dog needs to be contained and I'd strongly suggest using a kennel and I'd give them a chance to do that before going any further.

You may be right that they are being uncooperative and the issue has to be forced but it just seems like the OP is overreacting and looking to push the issue at every turn. When people are pushed they tend to push back and if they have no way out they will try to avoid, deflect, delay as much as possible. Can't blame them, they dont want to be forced to have their dog PTS and if the dog is forcably PTS they will be unhappy neighbors to live next to. Good luck with that.


----------



## Freestep

TechieDog said:


> I've read through this thread for a while and I side with you to some extent, she was certainly irresponsible. But now it sounds like you are being vindictive and turning this into a huge deal. You didn't lose a family member, stop being so dramatic. Glad I don't live next to you!


OP is being a lot less vindictive that I would be if this had happened to me. I don't tolerate vicious out-of-control dogs terrorizing the neighborhood. I love dogs as much as the next person, but it's up to the owner to train, contain, and manage their dog (especially a giant breed) properly. If they refuse to do so, I don't feel an ounce of sympathy for them if their dog is seized or euthanized. It's a tough lesson to learn, but an important one. Having a dog--a giant breed, no less--is a huge responsibility and if the owner is unwilling to be responsible and someone gets hurt, tough beans.

Yes, the GD was probably going after the dog and not the child, but if we're wrong about that (we weren't there) it could have been tragic. Even if the GD knocked the child over to get to Boss, the child could have been injured.

I do feel sorry for the dog. It's not his fault that he wasn't raised and trained properly, he's simply acting on instinct, and doesn't know right from wrong. That's not an excuse for the behavior, however, and if he can't be rehabilitiated or controlled on the Georgia property, he should be put down. There are too many nice dogs out there that need homes, to spend resources on a dangerous one. It's sad, but the blame lies squarely on the owner.


----------



## NancyJ

The dog has a history of issues. I had one of my dogs charge another dog ONCE. I made sure she did not have the opportunity to do that ever again and I apolgized my patootie off even though the dog did not break skin or damage the other dog in any way.

If this was a first offense there may be room for working with the neighbor but how many times does the dog get to tear up other dogs and injure people before it is time for it to be over? I agree the dog can probably be managed but the owner has proven incapable of doing so. I actally think they should go to court and DEMAND that the 2nd dog also be either rehomed or have documented training and proof of apporpriate containement when the owners are not present to manage it.

It is one thing to be charged by a dog when it is just you and your dog (and even that is too much) and very much another when you have a tollder in tow.


----------



## pyratemom

While I understand the anxiety and fear the OP went through and still has to face while living next to this lady with the GD I do hope she realizes she can't make a claim on someone else's homeowner's policy. The owner of the GD would have to report it herself to get her insurance to cover it, if they cover dog bites. Some companies specifically exclude dog bites. Unless she has some way to get the lady's policy number and company that writes the policy and then pretends to be her, the insurance company will not even talk to her; even then it would be fraud to pretend to be the insured person. Maybe the lady will move in two months like she said and then the OP will be able to relax more. Until then, carry citronella spray and look outside carefully before going out, and avoid all contact with the lady.


----------



## Freestep

pyratemom said:


> I do hope she realizes she can't make a claim on someone else's homeowner's policy. The owner of the GD would have to report it herself to get her insurance to cover it, if they cover dog bites. Some companies specifically exclude dog bites.


Yes, if the owner of the GD is sued, she can either pay up herself, or see if her homeowners' insurance will cover it. If the latter, you can be sure that she will get dropped like a hot potato by her insurance company. They would probably drop her for even making the phone call, and she'll have a hard time getting anyone to cover her after that. I have an exclusion for my dogs, it's the only way I could get coverage, so if my dogs ever do any damage it's coming out of my pocket.


----------



## pyratemom

Freestep said:


> Yes, if the owner of the GD is sued, she can either pay up herself, or see if her homeowners' insurance will cover it. If the latter, you can be sure that she will get dropped like a hot potato by her insurance company. They would probably drop her for even making the phone call, and she'll have a hard time getting anyone to cover her after that. I have an exclusion for my dogs, it's the only way I could get coverage, so if my dogs ever do any damage it's coming out of my pocket.


My homeowners wouldn't even consider covering German Shepherds. They are excluded so if anything happens it's all on me and believe me that sure makes for a responsible dog owner. I considered buying dog bite liability separately but it was $3000 a year for both dogs. The premium would have been $1700 but that didn't include anything off my property - (useless). I just make sure my dogs behave well, are never loose unless I'm there and its a fenced training field, and no loose dogs are allowed to approach. You are right about the insurance company dropping her. If there isn't an exclusion they have to cover the first instance but can exclude that coverage or drop her completely if they want to after that.


----------



## MommaBoss

TechieDog said:


> Forcing someone to rehome their dog or have it PTS is extreme. The neighbor tried to discuss things but she didnt want to talk about it. In my experience even tough situtations can be resolved when people discuss things openly and with fairness.


I wholeheartedly agree with you statement above and have the following comments: 

1) I am not forcing anyone to rehome their dog or have it PTS; Animal Control is just doing their job, which is what the law requires. Is the law vindictive and extreme? Perhaps extreme measures must be taken when there is evidence of extreme negligence? How about extreme danger? Liability?

2) I called 911 DURING the attack; AC was dispatched to the scene by 911. My neighbor was not even at home to put the GD back in the house. My neighbor admitted she knew the GD could open her front door if not deadbolted and she admitted to the fact that the GD has attacked other dogs and at least one other neighbor in the neighborhood. The AC officer told the neighbor at the scene that if she did not rehome the dog in a suitable, fitting environment, then he would file a warrant and the likely result would be having the GD put down. I did not make that suggestion. I simply expressed my true feelings about being uncomfortable living beside the GD.

3) I was injured during the attack, but have not asked AC to follow the requirements of the 'dangerous dog' law which would require them to take the dog, board it until there could be a hearing to determine if the dog is dangerous at which time it would be pts. AC is proceeding under the 'nuisance dog' law which allows the dog who has shown multiple aggressive attacks without serious injury/life threatening or deadly, to the companion dog or animal, to be rehomed outside adjacent city limits.

4) I have a different definition of drama apparently than TechieDog. Drama is what occurred Thursday evening during the attack, not what has followed. Drama would be allowing the GD to be rehomed in an improper setting (like her new home, where there is a 72 y.o. widow with a dog that was rescued from Louisiana after the hurricane) and then have that woman and rescue dog exposed to and likely hurt by this dog and owner who does not respect others.

5) I have spoken to neighbors in the neighborhood and refused to discuss the incident (except to thank the boy and his father for his quick thinking and placing himself in harm's way) because I do not want to hurt the feelings of my next door neighbor and would like to see the neighborhood remain as cohesive as possible.

6)On the issue of whether the dog was going after the 3 y.o. or Boss, I saw the GD jump up from a lying down position and stare intently at my son just before he bounded off the porch--Boss was not in that line of sight until the GD jumped off the porch--but got in front of my son. That is why I believed the GD originally had intended to go after my son. It was a typical prey response I have seen many times from my own dogs as they watch squirrels in the yard and then charge them...Could I be wrong, sure, but that is what it looked like to me. I am so glad Boss was there and I will never have to know for sure.

7)Finally, on the issue of discussing things fairly and working things out, that was not the tenor of the phone call the following day. She wanted to argue the point about the GD attacking Boss and not my son. She would talk over me when I tried to explain to her why I believed the dog had gone for my son. I thought we had agreed the night before with AC that was irrelevant in the grand scheme of things. She wasn't there and so I believed it was counter productive to argue about it, when it really didn't make any difference. I am happy to, for argument's sake, say the GD was attacking my dog but am not sure how that makes the situation any better for the GD or my neighbor?

I fully appreciate talking things out, however I believe that works only with reasonable, open-minded people. I came to the conclusion that my neighbor had become unreasonable.


----------



## vicky2200

Just a side note: Our homeowner's policy doesn't say anything about dogs. I've always wondered why they didn't ask us about our dogs, but I'm glad they don't because I like the "dangerous" breeds like the german shepherds and the pit bulls.


----------



## codmaster

You might want to check to see if you are covered! Could be that you and others might not be if it isn't mentioned in the policy. A lot of companies specifically don not cover certain breeds.


----------



## MoussaD

Is it just me 
or can you call a chiuaua a dog or a RAT!


----------



## MommaBoss

I just returned from orthopedic dr. I have a 'sternoclavicular anterior dislocation' (collar bone protruding near my throat) from torn ligaments and begin physical therapy on Monday...hopefully, the pain and tingling into my arm is caused by the muscle spasms. The good news is no rotator cuff tear and the GD is on his way to Georgia. Sorry Georgia, really, really sorry. I will be checking up with my local AC to be sure they do what they said and follow up with GA AC for a site visit. The GD really needs a super safe environment.


----------



## GregK

OUCH!!!! Hope you feel better soon!!!!


----------



## Jax08

MommaBoss said:


> I just returned from orthopedic dr. I have a 'sternoclavicular anterior dislocation' (collar bone protruding near my throat) from torn ligaments and begin physical therapy on Monday..*.hopefully, the pain and tingling into my arm is caused by the muscle spasms. *The good news is no rotator cuff tear and the GD is on his way to Georgia. Sorry Georgia, really, really sorry. I will be checking up with my local AC to be sure they do what they said and follow up with GA AC for a site visit. The GD really needs a super safe environment.


If you are having pain, tingling and muscle spasms then I would also worry about stretched nerves. Look up Erbs Palsy. My 16 yr old got hurt in gym a couple years ago and ended up with this. She still has weakness in that arm.

And if the ligaments are torn enough, they will have to do surgery to put it back in place. I would definitely file a lawsuit...and I am not one to bother suing...because you could have ongoing issues with this for a long time.


----------



## sjones5254

When we were at the Bark Park this past weekend there were 2 great danes there. One started growling at Abby and of course Abby started growling back. I quickly redirected her and we started about our way. We got about 50 feet from them when one of them knocked a poor old guy over then went after his dog. The smaller dog jumped up on the picnic table.My girlfriend went and helped the poor guy up but I believe if you can't control these dogs since they are so big don't take them around other dogs till they are controllable.


----------

